# "Antivirenscanner machen Rechner unsicher"



## Jimini (29. Juli 2014)

Der IT-Sicherheitsexperte Joxean Koret stellte auf der Sicherheitskonferenz SyScan360 eine Studie vor, in welcher er zu dem Schluss kommt, dass Antivirenscanner Rechner unsicher machen.
Im Rahmen dieses Projekts testete er ~17 AV-Engines und fand in 14 davon schwerwiegende Sicherheitslücken, unter anderem in Avast, Avira, BitDefender, ESET und F-Prot. Mit Hilfe dieser Sicherheitslücken ließ sich beispielsweise Schadcode auf das Zielsystem einschleusen.
Aufgrund dieser Ergebnisse schließt er darauf, dass
1) Virenscanner die Anzahl der möglichen Angriffsvektoren erhöhen
2) manche AV-Programme sogar Sicherheitsmechanismen der Betriebssysteme aushebeln
3) AV-Software häufig das System insgesamt verwundbarer für Angriffe von spezialisierten Angreifern macht.
Diese Liste kann man noch weiter fortsetzen, hier sollen nur die wichtigsten Punkte Erwähnung finden.

Koret kommt zu dem Schluss, dass Antivirensoftware niemals blind vertraut werden sollte - und natürlich appelliert er eindringlich an die Hersteller, die Codequalität ihrer Produkte zu erhöhen. 

Links:
1) Deutscher Artikel auf golem.de
2) Vortrag von Koret

Eigener Kommentar: Koret bestätigt letztendlich das, was ich selbst schon seit geraumer Zeit predige. Es kann nicht funktionieren, ein System durch die Installation von mehr sicherheitskritischer Software absichern zu wollen, da hiermit die Komplexität und die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Sicherheitslücken zunimmt. Zudem ist es schlichtweg naiv, aus der Meldung eines Programms schlussfolgern zu wollen, dass das gescannte System sicher ist. "Ich habe nichts finden können" - nicht mehr und nicht weniger Informationen kann ein Antivirenprogramm liefern.

Nachtrag vom 30.7.2014:
heise.de greift die Meldung ebenfalls auf. Interessant ist, dass bereits zwischen 2007 und 2009 der Spezialist Thierry Zoller AV-Software auf Sicherheitslücken hin untersuchte - seiner Aussage nach zeigte Koret in seinem aktuellen Vortrag nun teilweise die gleichen Risiken auf wie schon Zoller Jahre zuvor.
Es sei auch nochmal darauf hingewiesen, dass ausgerechnet Fehler in Antivirensoftware vergleichsweise leicht auszunutzen seien, da diese in der Regel nicht auf Techniken wie ASLR oder Sandboxes setzen, wie sie in Browsern mittlerweile völlig üblich sind.

Link: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...n-Software-als-Sicherheitsluecke-2277782.html

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Juli 2014)

Ich habe Artikel von Golem nicht gelesen aber wenn AV den PC schwächer macht soll ich den AV nicht installieren und wie bei Linux ohne unterwegs sein?


----------



## aloha84 (29. Juli 2014)

Mag sicher alles stimmen, trotzdem ist es dem normalen Laien nicht zu empfehlen "schutzlos" im Internet zu surfen.
*eigene Meinung*

Aber danke für die News.


----------



## Disneyfreund (29. Juli 2014)

Danke für die gute News.

Aber mMn was für ein Unsinn.

Man soll also ohne Sicherheitssoftware ins Internet gehen und keine Anti Viren Software installieren und ist sicher ?

Da sagt einen der klare Menschenverstand doch schon, das man einen Sicherheitsschutz braucht.

Ohne Virensoftware und Firewall bist de eine Zielscheibe im Internet.

Besonders wenn mancher User Seiten mit "bestimmten"  Inhalten besucht, die ich hier besser nicht erwähne, und sich jeder denken kann.


----------



## Jimini (29. Juli 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich habe Artikel von Golem nicht gelesen aber wenn AV den PC schwächer macht soll ich den AV nicht installieren und wie bei Linux ohne unterwegs sein?





aloha84 schrieb:


> Mag sicher alles stimmen, trotzdem ist es dem normalen Laien nicht zu empfehlen "schutzlos" im Internet zu surfen.
> *eigene Meinung*


 Letztendlich muss man ganz woanders ansetzen - und zwar bei der bewussten Nutzung von Ressourcen. Wenn ich auf einen Link klicke, sollte ich wissen, wohin dieser führt. Mit Content Blockern und etwas Verstand kann man sich schon gut schützen. Und wenn irgendwo iPhones oder Playstations verschenkt werden, dann ist recht schnell klar, dass da irgendein Mist auf die lauert, die den Link anklicken.


Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Man soll also ohne Sicherheitssoftware ins Internet gehen und keine Anti Viren Software installieren und ist sicher ?


 Sicher ist man ohnehin niemals. Aber gerade weil AV-Software gerne den Eindruck erweckt, dass der User dank ihr ein sicheres System hat, denkt man dann vielleicht nicht ganz so sehr nach, auf welchen Link man klickt und welchen E-Mail-Anhang man öffnet.

AV-Programme versprechen meiner Meinung nach etwas, was sie nicht halten können - und wiegen den Anwender dabei in trügerischer Sicherheit.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Flexsist (29. Juli 2014)

Ich hab die News schon heute Mittag gehört.

Und ich kann dazu nur sagen, ich hab schon seit fast über einem Jahr keine Antivirensoftware mehr in gebrauch. aber pssssssssssst. 

MfG


----------



## informatrixx (29. Juli 2014)

Das unsicherste ist auch solche Antivirusprogramme zu nehmen,
die fast jeder nimmt, habe ich mal gehört.

Hacker wissen es, und programmieren Viren teils so,
dass sie von gängigen Programmen nicht erkannt werden.
Wobei es ohnehin auch möglich ist, fast jeden Virus vor Antivirusprogrammen zu tarnen


----------



## Disneyfreund (29. Juli 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> Letztendlich muss man ganz woanders ansetzen - und zwar bei der bewussten Nutzung von Ressourcen. Wenn ich auf einen Link klicke, sollte ich wissen, wohin dieser führt. Mit Content Blockern und etwas Verstand kann man sich schon gut schützen. Und wenn irgendwo iPhones oder Playstations verschenkt werden, dann ist recht schnell klar, dass da irgendein Mist auf die lauert, die den Link anklicken.
> 
> Sicher ist man ohnehin niemals. Aber gerade weil AV-Software gerne den Eindruck erweckt, dass der User dank ihr ein sicheres System hat, denkt man dann vielleicht ganz so sehr nach, auf welchen Link man klickt und welchen E-Mail-Anhang man öffnet.
> 
> ...



Sicher ist man mit einer Anti Viren Software nie 100%tig sicher , das stimmt so.

Allein die Tatsache, das erst der Virus und dann erst das Anti Viren Upgrade kommt, spricht dafür.

Man sollte es als User also nicht herausfordern und doch ein wenig Vorsicht walten.

Trotzdem bin ich mit Anti Viren Software besser dran als ohne


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2014)

Da hilft dann nur das gesunde Mittelmaß bei der Software und mehr auf die Brain.exe zu setzen


----------



## cuban13581 (29. Juli 2014)

Ist mir persönlich noch nie passiert. Weder Kaspersky noch Bitdefender wurden  zum Abstürz gebracht. Zu mal sich erstmal ein Trojaner in mein System einschleußen muss , um mein AV-System anzugreifen. Und mit Trojanern oder Viren hat auch noch nie Probleme oder sie würden vorher geblockt.  Und jede Software hat gewisse Schwachstellen. Die Frage ist nur , wer sie früher entdeckt. Selbst Linuxsysteme haben Schwachstellen , über die man auch in Golem erfährt. Und in einem richtigen Notfall nehme ich eine Boot-CD von AV Herstellern oder setze mein System neu auf. Mir fällt außerdem immer wieder auf , dass gerade Linux-User alles schlecht reden , was so auf Windows passiert. Und solange ich keine persönlichen schlechten Erfahrung mit Kaspersky und Co. gemacht habe , werde ich auch weiterhin dabei bleiben. Und Linux ist für mich als Spieler nicht erstrebenwert.



informatrixx schrieb:


> Das unsicherste ist auch solche Antivirusprogramme zu nehmen,
> die fast jeder nimmt, habe ich mal gehört.
> 
> Hacker wissen es, und programmieren Viren teils so,
> ...



Ja , kann sein. Ist mir aber persönlich noch nie passiert.


----------



## informatrixx (29. Juli 2014)

Meine Antivirustaktik unter Windows nennt sich "Kiosk-Modus" oder "Sandbox" 

Das mit unsicheren Antivirenscannern war nur eine Zeitfrage,
bis es aufgedeckt wurde


----------



## Knogle (29. Juli 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mag sicher alles stimmen, trotzdem ist es dem normalen Laien nicht zu empfehlen "schutzlos" im Internet zu surfen.
> *eigene Meinung*
> 
> Aber danke für die News.


 
Dennoch denke ich das ein erfahrener Benutzer auch ohne surfen kann

Ich surfe auch ohne da ich auch weiss auf welchen Seiten ich mich rumtriebe und das sind eigentlich immer die selben und ich lade nix runter wovon ich nicht weiss was drinnen ist


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juli 2014)

Jaja blabla. Selbst hier auf PCGH gabs schon Infektionen durch schadhafte Werbung. 

Aber mit "Erfahrung" fährt man sicher im Internet, alles klar.

Noch naiver gehts wohl kaum... was für ein Blödsinn.


----------



## Hänschen (29. Juli 2014)

Ich vermute dass diese Sicherheitslücken gewollte Hintertüren sind mit denen bestimmte Personen/Organisationen auf beliebige Rechner zugreifen können.

Wenn man natürlich die Lücken auf Hackerseiten im Netz findet oder kaufen kann dann wäre es sehr unangenehm, vor allem da ich selber das Pech hatte und den BitDefender damals von dem PC-Magazin bekam ...


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juli 2014)

Klingt so als gäbe es nur  die Wahl des kleineren Übels.  Wie immer im Leben


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juli 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich vermute dass diese Sicherheitslücken gewollte Hintertüren sind mit denen bestimmte Personen/Organisationen auf beliebige Rechner zugreifen können.
> 
> Wenn man natürlich die Lücken auf Hackerseiten im Netz findet oder kaufen kann dann wäre es sehr unangenehm, vor allem da ich selber das Pech hatte und den BitDefender damals von dem PC-Magazin bekam ...


 
Nach den bekanntwerden welche Firmen in diesem Netz der NSA und sicher auch anderer Geheimdienste drinstecken würde mich das nicht mehr wundern wenn nicht nur Google, Microsoft, Apple ect darin verwickelt sind, sondern auch Anbieter von Antivirensoftware. Warum sollten Geheimdienste kein Interesse daran haben sich unbemerkt von Antivierensoftware Zugang zum System eines Anwenders zu verschaffen? Was hilft da besser für als Hintertüren in der Antivirensoftware?

Trotz allem sollte, und das werfe ich auch dem Golemartikel vor, dem Leser nicht der Eindruck vermittelt werden Antivirensoftware wäre völlig unnötig und man könnte sich die 20-30 Euro für eine Lizenz im Jahr auch sparen. Selbst wer auf immer den gleichen Seiten surft und "vermeintlich" weiß was er sich runterlädt kann nicht ausschließen das er Opfer von Schädlingen auf dem Rechner wird. Und letztlich ist selbst ein deutlich lückenhafter Schutz immer noch besser als gar kein Schutz, aber letztlich sagt uns diese News und der dazugehörige Artikel auf Golem eigentlich nur, Virenscanner entbinden uns nicht davon auch unser Hirn beim surfen einzuschalten und mit Bedacht im Internet unterwegs zu sein den auch ein Virenscanner hat seine Grenzen.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juli 2014)

Das Thema ist alt(da Video kommt aus dem April 2014), warum golem erst jetzt darauf kommt frage ich mich?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1eLiMwCXmGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cuban13581 (29. Juli 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Klingt so als gäbe es nur  die Wahl des kleineren Übels.  Wie immer im Leben


 
Ich hatte mal vor etlichen Jahren ein Angriff in einem Peer to Peer Netzwerk und die Kaspersky Firewall hat den Angriff geblockt. Ich weiß nicht , ob das auch eine Windows-Firewall geschafft hätte. Und wenn ja fast jede AV-Software so schlecht sein soll , warum gibt es dann nicht eine Flut von negativen Bewertungen unter den Produkten? Das müsste sich doch rasant verbreiten.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juli 2014)

@turbosnake: Sommerloch? Was willst du uns sagen? 3Monate in denen kein User dieses Video entdeckt hat, kann doch jeder ne News schreiben, hat aber niemand. Also lieber ganz weglassen als zu spät?


----------



## cuban13581 (29. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte mal vor etlichen Jahren ein Angriff in einem Peer to Peer Netzwerk und die Kaspersky Firewall hat den Angriff geblockt. Ich weiß nicht , ob das auch eine Windows-Firewall geschafft hätte. Und wenn ja fast jede AV-Software so schlecht sein soll , warum gibt es dann nicht eine Flut von negativen Bewertungen unter den Produkten? Das müsste sich doch rasant verbreiten.




turbosnake schrieb:


> Das Thema ist alt(da Video kommt aus dem April 2014), warum golem erst jetzt darauf kommt frage ich mich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Man muss dabei immer bedenken , dass Sempervideo ein Linuxuser ist , der wirklich auch alles an Windows schlecht reden will. Gerade Linux sieht Microsoft als sehr großen Konkurrenten. Ohne dass jetzt bewerten zu wollen. Da ist es doch sinnvoll , Virenscanner als möglich schlecht darzustellen , um die Leute den Wechsel auf einen Linuxsystem möglichst schmackhaft machen zu wollen.


----------



## Flexsist (29. Juli 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Jaja blabla. Selbst hier auf PCGH gabs schon Infektionen durch schadhafte Werbung.
> 
> Aber mit "Erfahrung" fährt man sicher im Internet, alles klar.
> 
> Noch naiver gehts wohl kaum... was für ein Blödsinn.



Welche Werbung denn??? :X 

MfG


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juli 2014)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Welche Werbung denn??? :X
> 
> MfG



Also unterstützt du PCGH nicht?

Auf sowas hab ich ja gewartet, hehe.

Aber mal eine Frage am Rande,  geblockte Werbung: wird die im Hintergrund trotzdem geladen und ausgeblendet? Oder überträgt es die Werbeinhalte gar nicht erst? Und woran erkennt der Blocker ohne den Inhalt zu laden? Allein von der Domain, von der geladen werden soll?


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juli 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> @turbosnake: Sommerloch? Was willst du uns sagen? 3Monate in denen kein User dieses Video entdeckt hat, kann doch jeder ne News schreiben, hat aber niemand. Also lieber ganz weglassen als zu spät?


Damit war eher golem als die Usernews gemeint.



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Man muss dabei immer bedenken , dass Sempervideo ein Linuxuser ist , der wirklich auch alles an Windows schlecht reden will.


 Sie beziehen sie auf die gleiche Quelle wie golem, die auch im Startpost verlinkt ist.
Damit  haben also sie eine Grundlage auf der sie argumentieren, die nicht von ihnen ist. Sondern von einem unabhängigen Experten, der sich wahrscheinlich besser auskennt als wir alle.
Zeige mir jetzt mal so eine Grundlage für deine Position.


----------



## Jimini (29. Juli 2014)

cuban13581 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal vor etlichen Jahren ein Angriff in einem Peer to Peer Netzwerk und die Kaspersky Firewall hat den Angriff geblockt. Ich weiß nicht , ob das auch eine Windows-Firewall geschafft hätte.


Einen Zugriff auf einen bestimmten lokalen Port von einer bestimmten IP-Adresse aus zu unterbinden kann eigentlich jeder Prozess mit den nötigen Rechten. Ich kenne mich mit dem Windows-Netzwerkstack nicht aus, aber da ohnehin jede "Sicherheitssoftware" mit sehr vielen Privilegien ausgestattet ist, ist das eigentlich kein Problem.


> Und wenn ja fast jede AV-Software so schlecht sein soll , warum gibt es dann nicht eine Flut von negativen Bewertungen unter den Produkten? Das müsste sich doch rasant verbreiten.


Weil viele Programme es sehr gut verstehen, den Usern ein Gefühl von Sicherheit zu geben. Zack, blitzt ein Popup auf, welches neben einer kryptischen Meldung (diese deutet auf äußerst komplizierte Sachverhalte hin) eine beruhigende Entwarnung beinhaltet, à la "möglicher XMAS-Scan-Angriff von Adresse 123.45.67.89 geblockt!". Und der User denkt sich: "woah, zum Glück bin ich geschützt."
Dass gerade Portscans mittlerweile im Netz schlichtweg hinzunehmen sind, wissen viele User einfach nicht. Lass' mal irgendwas für eine Woche auf Port 21 oder 22 auf Verbindungen warten und du wirst Zugriffsversuche im fünfstelligen Bereich vermerken 

Kurz und bündig: Security-Suites profilieren sich gerne. Ist ja auch klar, der Hersteller will schließlich zeigen, dass seine Software das System absolut sicher macht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Flexsist (29. Juli 2014)

> Also unterstützt du PCGH nicht?
> 
> Auf sowas hab ich ja gewartet, hehe.


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Ich kaufe mir jeden Monat die DVD-Printausgabe (obwohl ich die DVDs so gut wie nie brauch oder nutze). Und im Heft ist für meinen Geschmack schon genug Werbung die ich seh(en muss). 
Das sollte als Unterstüztung reichen. 

MfG


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juli 2014)

cuban13581 schrieb:


> Ohne dass jetzt bewerten zu wollen. Da ist es doch sinnvoll , Virenscanner als möglich schlecht darzustellen , um die Leute den Wechsel auf einen Linuxsystem möglichst schmackhaft machen zu wollen.


 
Man muss auch eines mal bedenken was Linux-Fans und Fanboys gerne vergessen, die Verbreitung eines OS hat auch Einfluss darauf wie viele Schädlinge für ein OS entwickelt werden. Windows hat nach wie vor ca. 80% des weltweiten Markanteils für Betriebssysteme, während es Linux auf etwa 10% bringt. für welches OS lohnt es sich also auch mehr Schädlinge zu entwickeln? Für das System das grade einmal 1/10 des Marktes anspricht, oder aber das was 8/10 des Marktes hat?

Sollte Linux künftig mal deutlich mehr Marktanteil gewinnen, bzw. evt. mal die Marktführerschaft erlangen wird sich das Bild von Linux auch schlagartig ändern und Linux genauso von Schädlingen geplagt werden.
Denn Sicherheitslücken dürfte Linux weiß Gott nicht weniger haben als Windows, es suchen nur nicht soviele Leute danach und wollen Sie für kriminälle Dinge ausnutzen.


----------



## Keleg (29. Juli 2014)

Hab schon öfter mal mehrere Monate ohne Anti-Virus am rechner gezockt und gesurft. Solange ich mich nicht auf dubiosen Seiten rum getrieben habe oder irgentwelche blinkenden Pornowerbung angeklickt habe, habe ich mir auch keine Viren gefangen.
Das Problem liegt meist an den Benutzern, nicht an den Systemen oder den Programmen!


----------



## cuban13581 (29. Juli 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> Einen Zugriff auf einen bestimmten lokalen Port von einer bestimmten IP-Adresse aus zu unterbinden kann eigentlich jeder Prozess mit den nötigen Rechten. Ich kenne mich mit dem Windows-Netzwerkstack nicht aus, aber da ohnehin jede "Sicherheitssoftware" mit sehr vielen Privilegien ausgestattet ist, ist das eigentlich kein Problem.
> 
> Weil viele Programme es sehr gut verstehen, den Usern ein Gefühl von Sicherheit zu geben. Zack, blitzt ein Popup auf, welches neben einer kryptischen Meldung (diese deutet auf äußerst komplizierte Sachverhalte hin) eine beruhigende Entwarnung beinhaltet, à la "möglicher XMAS-Scan-Angriff von Adresse 123.45.67.89 geblockt!". Und der User denkt sich: "woah, zum Glück bin ich geschützt."
> Dass gerade Portscans mittlerweile im Netz schlichtweg hinzunehmen sind, wissen viele User einfach nicht. Lass' mal irgendwas für eine Woche auf Port 21 oder 22 auf Verbindungen warten und du wirst Zugriffsversuche im fünfstelligen Bereich vermerken
> ...


 
Ja , es sind nun mal auch Produkte , die verkauft werden müssen. Oder siehst du irgendwo Werbung , die sagt , mein Produkt ist schlecht. Aber bitte kaufe mich. Das machen doch fast alle so. Ich persönlich hatte noch nie ein Virus auf meinen System , der dauerhaft Schaden angerichtet  , Daten gelöscht , mein System , AV oder sonst was zum Absturz gebracht hat. Von daher , kann ich auch damit leben , dass  AV-Programme ständig als tot erklärt werden.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juli 2014)

@Keleg: Diese Haltung ist gefährlich, aber jeder wie er will. Die Einsicht kommt früher oder später bei beiden Seiten, Nutzern und Verweigerern. Sicher ist man schon lang nicht mehr, weder so noch so.


----------



## cuban13581 (29. Juli 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man muss auch eines mal bedenken was Linux-Fans und Fanboys gerne vergessen, die Verbreitung eines OS hat auch Einfluss darauf wie viele Schädlinge für ein OS entwickelt werden. Windows hat nach wie vor ca. 80% des weltweiten Markanteils für Betriebssysteme, während es Linux auf etwa 10% bringt. für welches OS lohnt es sich also auch mehr Schädlinge zu entwickeln? Für das System das grade einmal 1/10 des Marktes anspricht, oder aber das was 8/10 des Marktes hat?
> 
> Sollte Linux künftig mal deutlich mehr Marktanteil gewinnen, bzw. evt. mal die Marktführerschaft erlangen wird sich das Bild von Linux auch schlagartig ändern und Linux genauso von Schädlingen geplagt werden.
> Denn Sicherheitslücken dürfte Linux weiß Gott nicht weniger haben als Windows, es suchen nur nicht soviele Leute danach und wollen Sie für kriminälle Dinge ausnutzen.


 
Jap. Man sagt ab 20% Marktanteil wird es für Cyberkrimienelle interessant. Lücken gibt es auch in einem Linuxsystem. Golem berichtet ja auch ab und zu darüber.


----------



## BenRo (29. Juli 2014)

Man hofft halt, das Lücken in einem Open Source System schneller erkannt werden, weil theoretisch jeder Anwender auch den Quellcode auf Lücken prüfen kann. Ist natürlich leider nicht immer der Fall, siehe Heartbleed.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juli 2014)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Ich kaufe mir jeden Monat die DVD-Printausgabe (obwohl ich die DVDs so gut wie nie brauch oder nutze). Und im Heft ist für meinen Geschmack schon genug Werbung die ich seh(en muss).


Ohne Werbung wäre das Heft deutlich teurer und sicher im zweistelligen Eurobereich. Die Werbung finanziert nämlich das meiste, der Preis den man zahlt reicht bei weitem nicht aus die Kosten auch nur zu decken.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sollte Linux künftig mal deutlich mehr Marktanteil gewinnen, bzw. evt. mal die Marktführerschaft erlangen wird sich das Bild von Linux auch schlagartig ändern und Linux genauso von Schädlingen geplagt werden.


Es ist schon verbreitet, nur halt eher auf Servern und deswegen ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich das sie an der Virenanzahl viel ändern wird.


----------



## Blackburn (29. Juli 2014)

ich benutze seit Windows 7, jetzt Win 8.1, kein antiviren Programm, bis auf das integrierte bitdefender und Firewall.
ich gehe nur auf seiten die ich kenne, wenn ich News, bilder, und Daten brauche (sind vielleicht 20 seiten, und kommen kaum neue dazu).
Datei anhänge in mails von Adressanten die ich nicht kenne werden nicht aufgemacht, meistens erkennt man es sofort, und wenn ich schon eine mail aufmachen muss, dann zuerst am Smartphone.
habe seit jahren keinen Virus mehr gehabt, keinen Trojaner oder sonstwas... 

klopfe jetzt zwar auf unlakiertes holz nach meiner aussage, 
aber wenn man weiss was man im inet tut, ist ein antiviren Programm nicht das wichtigste auf dem pc!


----------



## Knogle (29. Juli 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Jaja blabla. Selbst hier auf PCGH gabs schon Infektionen durch schadhafte Werbung.
> 
> Aber mit "Erfahrung" fährt man sicher im Internet, alles klar.
> 
> Noch naiver gehts wohl kaum... was für ein Blödsinn.


 
Also faehrt man ohne Erfahrung noch sicherer?

Ist ja echt sicher wenn ich irgendwo ein Popup sehe und auf die naechst beste russische Website klicke


----------



## Eckism (29. Juli 2014)

Nachdem ich Jahrelang ohne AV-Software unterwegs war, hatte ich mir sowas auf'n Rechner gemacht.
Ergebnis war, das ich Viren und weiß der Geier was noch ständig auf'n PC hatte und Windows ständig neu installieren mußte, da mir die Seuche öfters das System zerhauen hat.

Seitdem bin ich 2-3 Jahr wieder ohne AV-Software unterwegs, und mein System läuft.


----------



## iGameKudan (29. Juli 2014)

25€ im Jahr für einen Virenscanner machen einen nicht arm. 

Wobei ich derzeit auch ohne Virenscanner im Internet bin...
Habe das mal ein knappes Jahr gemacht und dabei monatlich den Rechner mit einer Live-CD überprüft - nix. NoScript und AdBlock sei Dank. 

Zu der Linux-Geschichte... Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen dass Linux für Hacker so uninteressant ist - mag zwar nur 10% Marktanteil haben, aber wenn man überlegt in was für sensiblen Bereichen Linux genutzt wird...


----------



## Flexsist (29. Juli 2014)

> Ohne Werbung wäre das Heft deutlich teurer und sicher im zweistelligen  Eurobereich. Die Werbung finanziert nämlich das meiste, der Preis den  man zahlt reicht bei weitem nicht aus die Kosten auch nur zu decken.



Das mag sein, ich blocke die Werbung auch nicht direkt weil sie mich nervt. Sondern *hauptsächlich* aus _Datenvolumentechnichen-Gründen_. Ich gehe oft auch über Mobiles Internet Online, welches eine Datenvolumen-Grenze hat. Und ich sehe es halt einfach nicht ein dieses kostbare Datenvolumen sinnlos für Werbung drauf gehen zu lassen. Der Rest ist halt nur ein nebeneffekt. 

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juli 2014)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Das mag sein, ich blocke die Werbung auch nicht direkt weil sie mich nervt. Sondern *hauptsächlich* aus _Datenvolumentechnichen-Gründen_. Ich gehe oft auch über Mobiles Internet Online, welches eine Datenvolumen-Grenze hat. Und ich sehe es halt einfach nicht ein dieses kostbare Datenvolumen sinnlos für Werbung drauf gehen zu lassen. Der Rest ist halt nur ein nebeneffekt.


 Datenvolumen bei einer Zeitschrift aus Papier?


----------



## Flexsist (29. Juli 2014)

> Datenvolumen bei einer Zeitschrift aus Papier?


Ähm, im vorangegangenem Kontext ging es um die Werbung auf PCGH.de!!!! LESEN!!!! Wie soll man bitte Werbung in einem Magazin blocken?? 

Heute scheinen viele mit dem falschen Fuss aufgestanden zu sein. Ich musst erst garnicht aufstehen, denn ich war noch garnicht im Bett.  Aber ich scheine immer noch fiter zu sein als manch andere Gemüter hier.  Nix für ungut. 

MfG


----------



## esschallert (29. Juli 2014)

ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben, aber wer nicht auf dreckigen seiten rumsurft ist sicher, man soll eben nicht alles anklicken was funkelt. Ich benutze seit 6 Jahren keinen Virenscanner mehr und hatte schon ewig keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Juli 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> Aber gerade weil AV-Software gerne den Eindruck erweckt, dass der User dank ihr ein sicheres System hat, denkt man dann vielleicht nicht ganz so sehr nach, auf welchen Link man klickt und welchen E-Mail-Anhang man öffnet.


 Ist doch das selbe Problem mit den Autos, die Leute denken sich weil sie alle möglichen Sicherheitstechniken eingebaut haben, das sie es nicht so genau nehmen müssen mit den Regeln, denn die sind ja nur für die gefährlicheren Autos da.
Ich will damit sagen das es dies überall gibt, also das man aktiv Fahrlässig vorgeht weil man sich selbst ein trügerisches Sicherheitsgefühl einredet, das ist die negative Seite von Dingen die Sicherheit erzeugen.


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da hilft dann nur das gesunde Mittelmaß bei  der Software und mehr auf die Brain.exe zu setzen


 Ganz genau so ist es, Sicherheitssoftware ist bei mir so eine Art von Backub, von den Sachen die ich nicht erkennen kann.


----------



## crass127 (29. Juli 2014)

Ich grüße erstmal alle die sich mit diesem Thema beschäftigen, gut das über solche Themen nach wie vor anregend diskutiert wird.
Vierenscanner sind meines erachtens nach überholt und mitlerweile unnötig.
Wer lust hat, hier mal rein schauen
Der sichere Computer - YouTube

Ich machs schon einige Jahre so wie da im Video und hab keine Probleme, viel Spaß noch.


----------



## Knogle (29. Juli 2014)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Ähm, im vorangegangen Kontext ging es um die Werbung auf PCGH.de!!!! LESEN!!!! Wie soll man bitte Werbung in einem Magazin blocken??
> 
> Heute scheinen viele mit dem falschen Fuss aufgestanden zu sein. Ich musst erst garnicht aufstehen, denn ich war noch garnicht im Bett.  Aber ich scheine immer noch fiter zu sein als manch andere Gemüter hier.  Nix für ungut.
> 
> MfG


 
Gibt bestimmt auch dafuer bald ein Adblock Paper Plus


----------



## DerLachs (29. Juli 2014)

In Zeiten von Drive By-Downloads oder infizierten Werbebannern sind Tools wie Adblock, NoScript oder AV-Software eine gute Ergänzung zur brain.exe. Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.


----------



## mmayr (29. Juli 2014)

Kondome könnten undicht sein, bzw. manche sind es auch. Verwendet deshalb keine Kondome mehr!!

Wer ohne AV Software unterwegs ist, sollte voll belangt werden, wenn sein System als Teil eines BOT Netzes Schaden anrichtet. Oder wenn Viren jeglicher Art von deren Systemen (via Mail, USB-Stick...) verbreitet werden.

Und wenn jemand behauptet, AV Software habe sein System "ruiniert" kann ich das schwer glauben.

Seit über 20 Jahren hat mir keine AV Software irgendwo Probleme gemacht. Ganz im Gegenteil: als Netzwerk-Admin bin ich froh, wenns Alarm gibt, wenn jemand seinen verseuchten Stick (Brain.exe sei Dank) anstöpselt.


----------



## Disneyfreund (29. Juli 2014)

mmayr schrieb:


> Seit über 20 Jahren hat mir keine AV Software irgendwo Probleme gemacht. Ganz im Gegenteil: als Netzwerk-Admin bin ich froh, wenns Alarm gibt, wenn jemand seinen verseuchten Stick (Brain.exe sei Dank) anstöpselt.



Ich habe auch noch nie mit einer Anti Vir Software Problem gehabt.
Vielleicht auch weil ich mein Gehirn einschalte beim Surfen.
Ich verwende schon mein ganzes Leben Avira . Seit 2 Jahren sogar die Avira Internet Security (vorher kostenlos).

Mein Windows System ist seit 9 /2012 installiert (damals SSD umbau) und läuft (bis auf einen Lagerschaden von NT) einfach super und das mit installierter Anti Vir Software.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juli 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es ist schon verbreitet, nur halt eher auf Servern und deswegen ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich das sie an der Virenanzahl viel ändern wird.


 
Wenn mehr Leute auch privat Linux nutzen sollten wird sich an der Virenzahl etwas ändern. Server selbst sind für die meisten Kriminellen ehr uninteressant. Interessant sind für Kriminelle vor allem Computer von Privaten Anwendern wo man Kontodaten, Passwörter für Mailaccounts, Onlinespiele usw. abgreifen kann. Würde SteamOS z.b. in den nästen Jahren unerwartet viel Zulauf finden und folglich auch die Spieleindustrie und Anwendungen nachziehen würde mit Sicherheit auch die Zahl der Viren für Linux steigen.


----------



## TheSebi41 (30. Juli 2014)

Ich nutze auch schon lange keinen AV 
Macht das System auch unnötig langsam, man sollte im Internet schon wissen was man anklickt.
Besser eine Firewall


----------



## Jimini (30. Juli 2014)

mmayr schrieb:


> Kondome könnten undicht sein, bzw. manche sind es auch. Verwendet deshalb keine Kondome mehr!!


Wenn 14 von 17 Kondomen wirklich undicht wären, wäre das schon sehr krass, ja. Ist zum Glück aber nicht der Fall 


> Und wenn jemand behauptet, AV Software habe sein System "ruiniert" kann ich das schwer glauben.


Beispiel aus 2008: Daneben: AVG Virenscanner löscht wichtige System-Datei - NETZWELT
Beispiel aus 2009: Bitdefender und GData löschen Winlogon-Systemdatei | heise Security
Beispiel aus 2010: AVG: Virenscanner-Update macht Windows 7 unbrauchbar - Golem.de
Ich habe jetzt nur kurz gegoogelt, aber da lassen sich definitiv noch mehr Fälle finden.


> Seit über 20 Jahren hat mir keine AV Software irgendwo Probleme gemacht. Ganz im Gegenteil: als Netzwerk-Admin bin ich froh, wenns Alarm gibt, wenn jemand seinen verseuchten Stick (Brain.exe sei Dank) anstöpselt.


 Ich finde solche Aussagen immer schwierig. Denn wie ich im Eingangsposting schrieb: wenn der Virenscanner irgendwas blockt, heißt das NICHT, dass das System sauber ist. Der Virenscanner geht nur aufgrund von Definition und Heuristiken davon aus, dass das System sauber sei. Das ist so, als würde ich mir Medizinbücher durchlesen, dich kurz untersuchen und dann sagen "alles klar, du bist gesund". Das bist du aber nicht zwangsweise - ich habe nur nichts finden können. Ob das daran liegt, dass du wirklich gesund bist oder ob ich nur ein unfähiger Mediziner bin, ist dann die nächste Frage 


Vo1ta schrieb:


> Joxean Koret sieht vermutlich in jede Datei ob da irgendwo etwas von "ev1l bad viruzzz steht".
> Das Software Sicherheitslücken hat ist nichts neues. Nur dann müsste man sämtliche Programme löschen mit Netzwerkzugriff.
> Also von Skype über Thunderbird sowie Flash bis hin zu Steam - Alles LÖSCHEN und am besten noch das LAN-Kabel ziehen.


Ich verweise an dieser Stelle auf die Folien 13 und 16 in der verlinkten Präsentation.
Dass  Software Sicherheitslücken hat, ist in der Tat nichts neues. Dass Sicherheit immer ein Kompromiss ist, ebenso wenig. Dass man schließen kann, dass mehr Software auch mit mehr  Sicherheitslücken einher geht, ebenfalls nicht.
Der Unterschied zwischen  Flash, Skype, Steam und einem Virenscanner ist aber, dass ein  Virenscanner mit bedeutend mehr Rechten ausgestattet ist als die ersten  drei Programme. Das hat den Effekt, dass das Hijacken des  Virenscanner-Prozesses eine völlige Übernahme des Zielsystems möglich  macht. Und dass dieses Risiko aus Sicherheitslücken in einem Stück  Software erwächst, welche eigentlich das System absichern soll, ist  gelinde gesagt ein bisschen paradox. Es ist immer schlecht, wenn Software so umfasse Rechte besitzt - wenn dann in 14 von 17 Fällen Sicherheitslücken in ausgerechnet dieser Software ausgenutzt werden können, ist es - meines Erachtens - alarmierend.

MfG Jimini


----------



## orca113 (30. Juli 2014)

informatrixx schrieb:


> Das unsicherste ist auch solche Antivirusprogramme zu nehmen, die fast jeder nimmt, habe ich mal gehört.  Hacker wissen es, und programmieren Viren teils so, dass sie von gängigen Programmen nicht erkannt werden. Wobei es ohnehin auch möglich ist, fast jeden Virus vor Antivirusprogrammen zu tarnen



So ähnliche Einwände Hab ich auch gehört.

Aber ich denke ein Antiviren Programm in Verbindung mit gutem Verstand und vernünftigem Surfverhalten sollte gehen.


----------



## Hänschen (30. Juli 2014)

Man kommt auf keinen Fall ohne AV-Software aus:

Als ich mit Audials einen Internet-Radiosender rippte, kam im Bitdefender die Meldung dass eins der von Audials heruntergeladenen Coverbilder virenverseucht ist und gelöscht wurde ...

Das heisst man muss nichtmal gefährliche Seiten ansurfen um sich zu infizieren


----------



## Jimini (30. Juli 2014)

*Update*

Ich habe das Startposting gerade wie folgt ergänzt:


> Nachtrag vom 30.7.2014:
> heise.de greift die Meldung  ebenfalls  auf. Interessant ist, dass bereits zwischen 2007 und 2009 der  Spezialist Thierry Zoller AV-Software auf Sicherheitslücken hin  untersuchte - seiner Aussage nach zeigte Koret in seinem aktuellen  Vortrag nun teilweise die gleichen Risiken auf wie schon Zoller Jahre  zuvor.
> Es sei auch nochmal darauf hingewiesen, dass ausgerechnet  Fehler in Antivirensoftware vergleichsweise leicht auszunutzen seien, da  diese in der Regel nicht auf Techniken wie ASLR oder Sandboxes setzen,  wie sie in Browsern mittlerweile völlig üblich sind.
> 
> Link: Schutzlose Wächter - Antiviren-Software als Sicherheitslücke | heise online



MfG Jimini


----------



## PChavenoKiIlzone (30. Juli 2014)

Fast 100 % Sicher was einige versprechen ..was ein Witz!  100% Unsicher das trifft eher die Wahrheit! 

Cookies ? 


"Personalisiertes" Internet...   Da soll jeder nur die Info und auch nur so verstehen wie es von "Blackbox" gewollt ist!
Es ist doch mit Sicherheit kaum jemand so Paranoid genug um dies zu Überprüfen: in Form von Bildschirmausdrucken mit Zeitstempel die von mehreren Vertrauens Personen angefertigt  um die  Nachrichten  zu  vergleichen ..
Um Manipulationsversuchen einzelner Bürger aufzudecken..  

Man sollte Bedenken das jegliche Info gefälscht oder Manipuliert werden kann, und nichts im Netz sicher ist!

Einfach die Festplatte öfter plattmachen!   

Niemals  Passwörter auf dieser Speichern 
Online Banking ist auch nur was für Harakiri Fans 



Datenschutz was für ein Wort... Gibt es auch nicht!   Jeder der einen Internetanschluss hat dem seine Daten sind auch bekannt die Frage ist nur auf welchem Wege man sie sich beschafft
Egal ob mit Cookies Viren Trojaner etc. oder über die Daten die bei den Firmennetzen gespeichert sind! Da können sich auch die Leute nicht mehr schützen die nicht auf den Sozialplattformen sind!

Das ist die Realität!


----------



## Kusanar (30. Juli 2014)

6 Seiten Thread und 2 verschiedene Typen sind mir im Gedächtnis hängen geblieben:
*
Typ 1:*"Ich brauche keinen Virenscanner, klicke ja sowieso nicht alles an was nicht bei 3 auf dem Baum ist. Und hatte trotzdem noch nie Viren auf dem Rechner"

Muhaaaaa geiler Witz. Wie will ich ohne jeglichen Virenscan überhaupt überprüfen ob ich (k)einen Virus habe? Selten so gelacht... und auch eine Brain.exe schützt mich nicht vor allen möglichen Angriffsvektoren (wie schon von jemand anderem erwähnt Drive-By-Downloads, Schadsoftware in Werbebannern, etc)...​*Typ 2:*"Auf Linux / MacOS / (insert your non-favourite OS here) brauchts keine Virenscanner."

Auch hier: sehr guter Witz. Leider ohne Pointe. Es gibt Viren für Linux, MacOS und was weiß ich noch. Und selbst falls ich unter Linux etwas auf der Platte habe, was vielleicht für mein Linux-System nicht schädlich ist aber unter Windows enormen Schaden anrichten könnte, bin ich froh wenn sich ein Virenscanner um das Problem kümmert. Und zwar bevor ich das Teil munter im Netzwerk / Internet / per Stick / per externer Platte an Windows-Systeme weiterverbreiten kann. Erst recht wenn ich "nur" einen Webserver unter Linux fahre.

​Ja, ein Virenscanner ist keine 100%ige Garantie von Viren, Trojanern und ähnlichem Mist verschont zu bleiben.
Ja, auch Virenscanner haben eine gewisse Angriffsfläche für Schadsoftware.

Nein, deswegen verzichte ich aber trotzdem nicht auf Antiviren-Software. Da ist mir lieber ich habe 2 kleine Schlaglöcher in der Fahrbahn als ein Dutzend große (um mal wieder die beliebte Auto-Analogie zu bemühen  ).


----------



## aloha84 (30. Juli 2014)

PChavenoKiIlzone schrieb:


> Fast 100 % Sicher was einige versprechen ..was ein Witz!  100% Unsicher das trifft eher die Wahrheit!
> 
> Cookies ?
> 
> ...



Das sind Binsenweisheiten die mit der Realität nicht viel gemein haben.
Ich hab am Freitag Dienstberatung, ich kann ja mal vorschlagen dass wir "öfter" alle Festplatten platt machen sollten. (800 Rechner, 40 Server, mehrere SANs) 
Auf die Reaktion bin ich jetzt schon gespannt.
Und danach gehe ich zur Kämmerei und sag denen: "So Leute, Online-Banking ist jetzt Geschichte! Holt die Überweisungsscheine raus!"........

In meinen Augen ist der beste Schutz eine Kombination aus --> aktuell gehaltenem Betriebssystem, aktueller Virenscanner, aktuellem Browser + scriptblocker und natürlich einem gesunden Menschenverstand.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Juli 2014)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Ähm, im vorangegangen Kontext ging es um die Werbung auf PCGH.de!!!! LESEN!!!!


 In dem was ich zitiert habe nicht, dort ging es eindeutig um das Heft

Damit geht dein Kommentar


Flexsist schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


  zurück an dich selbst


----------



## Dr. med iziner (30. Juli 2014)

Hier wird über" Sicherheitslücken" in AV-Programmen diskutiert und man solle diese doch weglassen. Soll ich dann auch Windows löschen? Hat ja auch Sicherheitslücken die von Angreifern ausgenutzt werden können?
Ein BS ohne AV finde ich persönlich fahrlässig. Wobei man natürlich beim surfen auch sein Hirn immer eingeschaltet haben sollte. Wir hier im Forum reden uns leicht, da wir ein gewisse Erfahrung im Netz haben. Aber was ist mit den Leuten die sich nicht so auskennen? Meine Verwandten fragen mich meistens wenn sie sich nicht sicher sind, eine E-Mail zu öffnen oder sonstiges. Ihnen habe ich schon eine gewisse Vorsicht beibringen können. Aber dies fehlt leider bei vielen. Es sollte jedem klar sein, dass ein AV keine 100%ige Sicherheit ist. Ich benutze seit Jahren Avast (wobei ich gerade BitDefender probiere) und hatte noch nie Probleme bzw. Virenbefall damit. Ich überprufe mein System immer wieder mit verschiedenen Offline-Scanner von Kapersky usw.


----------



## PChavenoKiIlzone (30. Juli 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das sind Binsenweisheiten die mit der Realität nicht viel gemein haben.
> Ich hab am Freitag Dienstberatung, ich kann ja mal vorschlagen dass wir "öfter" alle Festplatten platt machen sollten. (800 Rechner, 40 Server, mehrere SANs)
> Auf die Reaktion bin ich jetzt schon gespannt.
> Und danach gehe ich zur Kämmerei und sag denen: "So Leute, Online-Banking ist jetzt Geschichte! Holt die Überweisungsscheine raus!"........
> ...


 

Hi, in ihrem Fall würde ich auch was anderes Raten (es ist eher für den Privat Nutzer gedacht..)    Also erstens würde ich denn Großteil der Rechner mit zb Firmengeheimnissen Patenten niemals auch nur in die nähe des Internet lassen..
Dann die Rechner oder Server die mit dem Netzt verbunden sind  ein frisches Backup da gibt es ja mehrere Methoden...  die Sicherste  Wechselplatten  schnell effektive und besser zu überprüfen ohne von "außen daran gehindert" zu werden!

Ich kann jetzt nicht jeden Punkt aufführen  aber das Netz ist zu 100 % Unsicher aber  ein Firmennetz kann man aber abschotten das diese 100 % Unsicherheit bis auf wenige Prozent gesenkt werden..
Zu ihrem Punkt mit dem Aktuellen Betriebssystem... ????  Das sollten man ja durch die Enthüllungen Mittlerweile erfahren haben das US Firmen und Betriebssystemhersteller "Gerichtlich" ?  gezwungen   werden Hintertüren einzubauen 
Was gerade Patente anbelangt ja Absurd ist   Jede Hintertür sei sie noch so geheim wird  kann dann von allen die das können benutzt werden! Also nix mit Gesunden Menschenverstand! 
Aber selbst wenn die großen Deutschen Hard und  Software Firmen ein solches entwickeln und sogar Prozessoren usw. Nützt das auch nicht viel da auch hier andere Dienste mitmischen 
Und zum Letzten Punkt !  Nix mit lol  sondern Hahahahhah wenn man nicht mal mehr Geld Überweisen kann ohne Internetbanking..   Das Netz ist nicht Sicher sondern Klebrig und nur der der die Risiken Kennt! Kann damit umgehen!

Natürlich sind die Scanner nicht zu verachten (damit hält man sich wenigstens die Masse der blutigen Skriptkiddis Anfänger  vom Hals... von daher  wird es nicht mehr unsicherer wie im Artikel suggeriert werden soll mehr wie 100 % Unsicher geht ja auch nicht  

PS: Weniger ist oft mehr.. Das ist jetzt auf den Netzanschluss der Firmenrechner bezogen..
Gruß


Sicherheit hat einen Preis aber nicht der den die Politik verspricht sondern nur Zeit und Wissen wie es geht!
Das Fängt schon bei der Verschlüsselung an.. Die so für den normalen User nichts bringt (nur gegen die Anfänger 
Anderer haben das Klarergebnis längst  vor oder während die Verschlüsselung läuft..

Aber man kann Verschlüsselung  nutzen aber bracht wieder  Zeit und Wissen wie es geht!

Das Wissen kann man sich besorgen die Zeit "muss" man aber investieren!

Auch ist hier abzuleiten das Sicherheit ohne Aufgabe von Rechten jederzeit Möglich ist! Worüber die Politik ja auch Märchen erzählt


----------



## cuban13581 (30. Juli 2014)

Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Hier wird über" Sicherheitslücken" in AV-Programmen diskutiert und man solle diese doch weglassen. Soll ich dann auch Windows löschen? Hat ja auch Sicherheitslücken die von Angreifern ausgenutzt werden können?
> Ein BS ohne AV finde ich persönlich fahrlässig. Wobei man natürlich beim surfen auch sein Hirn immer eingeschaltet haben sollte. Wir hier im Forum reden uns leicht, da wir ein gewisse Erfahrung im Netz haben. Aber was ist mit den Leuten die sich nicht so auskennen? Meine Verwandten fragen mich meistens wenn sie sich nicht sicher sind, eine E-Mail zu öffnen oder sonstiges. Ihnen habe ich schon eine gewisse Vorsicht beibringen können. Aber dies fehlt leider bei vielen. Es sollte jedem klar sein, dass ein AV keine 100%ige Sicherheit ist. Ich benutze seit Jahren Avast (wobei ich gerade BitDefender probiere) und hatte noch nie Probleme bzw. Virenbefall damit. Ich überprufe mein System immer wieder mit verschiedenen Offline-Scanner von Kapersky usw.


 
Zu mal moderne Virenscanner wie Kaspersky , Bitdefender , Avast usw einen Selbstschutz haben , wo durch die Daten des AV-Prgrams nicht einfach gelöscht werden können. Und außerdem muss der Virus/Trojaner erst ausgeführt werden , um überhaupt in die Lage zu kommen. Schaut euch die Videos bei Malwaredoctor oder The PC Security Channel auf Youtube an , wo auch neue Viren getestet werden . Danach könnt ihr auch immer noch überlegen , ob ein AV-System wirklich unsicherer macht. Meiner Meinung nach auf keinen Fall! Ich bin bisher immer sehr gut mit Bitdefender oder Kaspersky gefahren. Und eine böse Überraschung hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## Jimini (30. Juli 2014)

cuban13581 schrieb:


> Zu mal moderne Virenscanner wie Kaspersky , Bitdefender , Avast usw einen Selbstschutz haben , wo durch die Daten des AV-Prgrams nicht einfach gelöscht werden können. Und außerdem muss der Virus/Trojaner erst ausgeführt werden , um überhaupt in die Lage zu kommen.


 Die Zeiten, in denen man Schadsoftware explizit ausführen musste, sind lange vorbei. Heutzutage wird beispielsweise mit Pufferüberläufen gearbeitet, welche man auch remote auslösen kann. Hiermit lassen sich dann mitunter gezielt bestimmte Programme zum Absturz bringen oder Daten verändern. Auf den Folien 13 und 16 des verlinkten Foliensatzes sind die Lücken detaillierter dargestellt. Es gibt zwar diverse Schutzmechanismen, aber die helfen nicht, wenn kaum ein Antivirenprogramm diese auch nutzt. 

Generell möchte ich sagen, dass ich es bemerkenswert finde, dass nach wie vor so viele Postings hier  Aussagen wie "ich hatte noch nie Virenprobleme" beinhalten. Sorry Jungs,  aber eine solche Aussage ist nicht haltbar! Schreibt lieber, dass bislang kein Virus gefunden wurde oder ihr keinen Datenverlust zu beklagen hattet - alles andere schlägt in genau die gleiche Kerbe wie die AV-Hersteller mit ihrem "Mit unserem Produkt ist Ihr System absolut sicher"-Blödsinn.

MfG Jimini


----------



## PChavenoKiIlzone (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ja mit  Virenscanner ist es definitiv nicht unsicherer sondern man hält sich auf jeden fall die "Anfänger Baukasten Viren" vom Hals 


Gruß


----------



## SaftSpalte (30. Juli 2014)

Ich nutze seit 6 Jahren keine Antiviren Software .

Mein PC ist stabiler ,schneller und mackt nicht rum .

Wenn man dann noch ein wenig Kopf beim Surfen hat ist man auf der sicheren Seite .

Eine 100 % Sicherheit gibt es nie .


----------



## cuban13581 (30. Juli 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> Die Zeiten, in denen man Schadsoftware explizit ausführen musste, sind lange vorbei. Heutzutage wird beispielsweise mit Pufferüberläufen gearbeitet, welche man auch remote auslösen kann. Hiermit lassen sich dann mitunter gezielt bestimmte Programme zum Absturz bringen oder Daten verändern. Auf den Folien 13 und 16 des verlinkten Foliensatzes sind die Lücken detaillierter dargestellt. Es gibt zwar diverse Schutzmechanismen, aber die helfen nicht, wenn kaum ein Antivirenprogramm diese auch nutzt.
> 
> Generell möchte ich sagen, dass ich es bemerkenswert finde, dass nach wie vor so viele Postings hier  Aussagen wie "ich hatte noch nie Virenprobleme" beinhalten. Sorry Jungs,  aber eine solche Aussage ist nicht haltbar! Schreibt lieber, dass bislang kein Virus gefunden wurde oder ihr keinen Datenverlust zu beklagen hattet - alles andere schlägt in genau die gleiche Kerbe wie die AV-Hersteller mit ihrem "Mit unserem Produkt ist Ihr System absolut sicher"-Blödsinn.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Natürlich ist das haltbar , wenn jemand(so wie ich) die Erfahrug gemacht hat. Das kannst du auch noch 1000 mal sagen , dass es anders wäre. Und von 100% Sicherheit spricht hier niemand. Selbst das eigene Leben ist nicht zu 100% sicher. Aber man kann seinen Schutz durch ein gutes AV wesentlich erhöhen. Fahrlässlig ist nur , jetzt zu glauben , man sei ohne AV sicherer. Das ist grober Unfug.

Ein guter Schutz:
1. Betriebsystem aktuell halten
2. ein gutes Av installieren
3. ein Standardkonto erstellen(eingeschränkte Rechte)
4. zusätzlich noch Noscript im Firefox installieren
5. Brain.exe

Und Sicherheitslücken gibt es überall. Da kann ich doch gleich den Computer ganz ausschalten , wenn ich konsquent bin. 
Und wenn ich schon so ein Kommentar lese wie "Paranoia ist dein Freund!" , weiß man auch , wohin deine weiteren Gespräche hinführen. Nämlich zu nichts. Außer zu diesen endlossen Diskussionen.


----------



## Jimini (30. Juli 2014)

cuban13581 schrieb:


> [...]Aber man kann seinen Schutz durch ein gutes AV wesentlich erhöhen. Fahrlässlig ist nur , jetzt zu glauben , man sei ohne AV sicherer. Das ist grober Unfug.
> 
> Ein guter Schutz:
> [...]
> 2. ein gutes Av installieren


 Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass du dir weder die verlinkten Artikel noch die verlinkte Präsentation angeschaut hast - anders kann ich mir deine beharrlich vorgetragenen Argumente nicht erklären.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Flexsist (30. Juli 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> In dem was ich zitiert habe nicht, dort ging es eindeutig um das Heft
> 
> Damit geht dein Kommentar
> 
> zurück an dich selbst


 



Hier ging aber nicht um die Werbung in der Print-PCGH perse, das mit dem Heft hab ich nur erwähnt weil mir unterstellt wurde ich würde die PCGH nicht unterstüzen!!!!
Deweiteren hab ich gesagt im *VORANGEGANGENEM KONTEXT*, dieser Ausdruck scheint dir gänzlich unbekannt zu sein. Und deswegen kommen dann dumme Aussagen wie:


> Datenvolumen bei einer Zeitschrift aus Papier?




MfG


----------



## Disneyfreund (30. Juli 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> 6 Seiten Thread und 2 verschiedene Typen sind mir im Gedächtnis hängen geblieben:
> *
> Typ 1:*"Ich brauche keinen Virenscanner, klicke ja sowieso nicht alles an was nicht bei 3 auf dem Baum ist. Und hatte trotzdem noch nie Viren auf dem Rechner"
> 
> ...



Nett gesagt

*Wie soll man ohne Anti Viren Scanner wissen, ob man Viren drauf hat bzw. von Schadsoftware  ausspioniert wird ?*

Die Frage konnte hier bis jetzt keiner beantworten 

Und dann muss man sich auch nicht wundern wenn unbefugte auf den Accound XYZ zugreifen.

Abgesehen davon habe ich bei Avira eine Firewall mit drinne, die sicher besser ist als diese Windows Firewall.
Die Windows Firewall kann man gut mit einen Gartentor vergleichen, wo der Zaun fehlt.

*Typ 3 hast de vergessen:*

Das sind nähmlich die, die ein AV Programm verwenden und nie ohne ins Netz gehen.
Dabei aber auch das Gehirn mit einschalten.

*und Typ 4: *

Die halten das für grob fahrlässig, ohne AV Programm ins Netz zu gehen.


----------



## eRaTitan (30. Juli 2014)

Was ist wohl schlimmer? Ein Virus oder Vater Staat der einen durschsichtigen Bürger will?


----------



## cuban13581 (30. Juli 2014)

Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Nett gesagt
> 
> *Wie soll man ohne Anti Viren Scanner wissen, ob man Viren drauf hat bzw. von Schadsoftware  ausspioniert wird ?*
> 
> ...


 
Letztendlich gibt es darauf keine endgültige Antwort. Das Internet , ein PC-System , ein Betriebsssystem oder ein AV-Program lassen sich nun mal schwer durchschauen. Ein Restrisiko wird es wohl immer geben. Da Programme ja von Menschen geschrieben werden. Ist ja im echten Leben  auch nicht anders.


----------



## Disneyfreund (30. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist das Thema auf der Main 

Stellen Antivirenprogramme ein Sicherheitsrisiko dar? 14 von 17 Programmen sollen Fehler aufweisen

14 von 17 AV Programme weisen Fehler auf.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie die Anti-Viren Programm Hersteller auf diese Entdeckung reagieren.
Da es langsam Public wird, das die .... gebaut haben.
Die müssen zwangsläufig nachtrüsten mit Updates.
Oder mal eine Stellungnahme dazu abgeben.

PS:
Installiert lasse ich es trotzdem und hoffe auf ein baldiges Update


----------



## Knogle (30. Juli 2014)

Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Jetzt ist das Thema auf der Main
> 
> Stellen Antivirenprogramme ein Sicherheitsrisiko dar? 14 von 17 Programmen sollen Fehler aufweisen
> 
> ...


 Vielleicht lassen die AV Programme ja extra Luecken fuer Vater Staat


----------



## Dr. med iziner (30. Juli 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> Generell möchte ich sagen, dass ich es bemerkenswert finde, dass nach wie vor so viele Postings hier  Aussagen wie "ich hatte noch nie Virenprobleme" beinhalten. Sorry Jungs,  aber eine solche Aussage ist nicht haltbar! Schreibt lieber, dass bislang kein Virus gefunden wurde oder ihr keinen Datenverlust zu beklagen hattet - alles andere schlägt in genau die gleiche Kerbe wie die AV-Hersteller mit ihrem "Mit unserem Produkt ist Ihr System absolut sicher"-Blödsinn.
> 
> MfG Jimini


Wir reden schon von der Gegenwart und nicht der Zukunft,oder? Denn gestorben bin ich bisher noch nicht aber ich werde es irgendwann.

Und im verlinkten Artikel von Disney Freund steht "Beide Sicherheitslücken wurden zwischenzeitlich geschlossen" (BitDefender).


----------



## Kusanar (30. Juli 2014)

Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon habe ich bei Avira eine Firewall mit drinne...



Und hoffentlich auch eine im Router? Ist die halbwegs vernünftig konfiguriert und leistungsfähig, kannst du auch schon mal einiges an zur Verfügung stehender Angriffsfläche streichen. (Mit leistungsfähig meine ich SDI/SPI, etc...)




Disneyfreund schrieb:


> *Typ 3 hast de vergessen:*
> 
> ...
> 
> *und Typ 4: *



Jupp. Waren ja auch nur die 2 die bei mir am meisten hängengeblieben sind


----------



## VikingGe (30. Juli 2014)

> Und selbst falls ich unter Linux etwas auf der Platte habe, was vielleicht für mein Linux-System nicht schädlich ist aber unter Windows enormen Schaden anrichten könnte, bin ich froh wenn sich ein Virenscanner um das Problem kümmert.


Das ist aber auch das einzige Szenario, wo es (Stand: Heute) Sinn ergibt, einen Virenscanner unter Linux einzusetzen: Verhindern, dass (Windows-)Viren an andere Nutzer verteilt werden.

Die größten Gefahren gehen auf nem Linux-System eher von falsch konfigurierten Servern, Sicherheitslücken in Servern oder direkt von Sicherheitslücken im Kernel aus. Und selbst dann kann der Angreifer noch Pech haben - gab vor ner Weile mal nen Kernel-Exploit, der einem Root-Rechte hätte verschaffen sollen, funktionierte wohl auch bei nicht wenigen Nutzern, bei genau so vielen hat das entsprechende Progrämmchen aber nur für nen vergleichsweise harmlosen Systemabsturz gesorgt. Und die Lücke ist selbstredend auch längst behoben.

Ansonsten gibt es ja unabhängig vom Betriebssystem grundsätzlich zwei Wege, wie Schadsoftware den Weg auf den eigenen Rechner finden kann:

- Der Nutzer lädt sie bewusst herunter und führt sie bewusst aus. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass einem das unter Linux mit signierten Paketen aus den Quellen der jeweiligen Distribution passiert, ist dann doch äußerst gering, und wenn man direkt aus dem Quellcode baut, dann muss der Schadcode schon direkt dorthin eingeschleust werden. Nicht komplett unrealistisch, das ist bei proftpd mal passiert, aber solange das nicht bekannt ist, hilft da auch kein Virenscanner - und wenn es bekannt wird, ist der Patch in der Regel schon im Anmarsch.

- Software (Browser, ...) führt durch nen Buffer Overflow beliebigen Schadcode aus. Klar, geht. Zwar mit Hürden, wegen verschiedener Binaries und compiler-seitiger Stack Protection, aber es geht. Nur:
a) wie soll ein Virenscanner ohne vollständige Emulation oder zumindest Wrappen sämtlicher Speicherzugriffe Buffer Overflows erkennen und abwehren? Das macht nicht einmal Valgrind, zumindest nicht auf dem Stack.
b) ist man mit sowas wie NoScript oder gleich RequestPolicy und nem deinstallierten Flash Player + Java-Plugin schonmal vor infizierter Werbung weitesgehend sicher, die wird ja in aller Regel nicht von der werbenden Seite selbst gehostet. Und das nebenbei auch unter Windows. Jetzt müsste z.B. schon PCGH selbst kompromittiert werden, damit da was passiert. Geht ebenfalls. Aber da bezweifle ich mal, dass einen _irgendwas_ davor effektiv schützt.

Und natürlich können Virenscanner selbst anfällig für Buffer Overflows sein, genau wie jede andere Software. Nur mal als Beispiel ein triviales C-Programm, das sich super eignet, um sowas in der Praxis mal auszuprobieren:


Spoiler





```
#include <stdio.h>

void b() {
    printf("Evil viruZ!!!\n");
}

void a(int i, void* ptr) {
    void* x[] = { NULL };
    x[i] = ptr;
}

int main(int argc, char** argv) {
    if (argc >= 2)
        a(atoi(argv[1]), &b);
    return 0;
}
```




Compilerabhängig bekommt man das Dingen immer irgendwie dazu, die böse Nachricht auszugeben.


----------



## Kubiac (31. Juli 2014)

cuban13581 schrieb:


> Ist mir persönlich noch nie passiert. Weder Kaspersky noch Bitdefender wurden  zum Abstürz gebracht. Zu mal sich erstmal ein Trojaner in mein System einschleußen muss , um mein AV-System anzugreifen. Und mit Trojanern oder Viren hat auch noch nie Probleme oder sie würden vorher geblockt.  Und jede Software hat gewisse Schwachstellen. Die Frage ist nur , wer sie früher entdeckt. Selbst Linuxsysteme haben Schwachstellen , über die man auch in Golem erfährt. Und in einem richtigen Notfall nehme ich eine Boot-CD von AV Herstellern oder setze mein System neu auf. Mir fällt außerdem immer wieder auf , dass gerade Linux-User alles schlecht reden , was so auf Windows passiert. Und solange ich keine persönlichen schlechten Erfahrung mit Kaspersky und Co. gemacht habe , werde ich auch weiterhin dabei bleiben. Und Linux ist für mich als Spieler nicht erstrebenwert.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja , kann sein. Ist mir aber persönlich noch nie passiert.



Und deswegen ist diese Software frei von Sicherheitslücken, weil dir persönlich noch nie was passiert ist. 
Kannst deinen Denkfehler entdecken?


----------



## Kubiac (31. Juli 2014)

Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Nett gesagt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt hast du aber groben Unfug geschrieben.
Die Windows Firewall ist eine sehr gute Firewall und blockt zuverlässig alles was man ihr per Regel vorgibt.
Standardmäßig lässt die Win-Firewall von innen nach außen alles durch. Von außen nach innen blockt es aber erst mal alles.
So arbeiten Firewalls in Router übrigens auch. 
Das was du meinst ist die fehlende Benachrichtigungsfunktion, die einen Fragt ob Programm XY raus telefonieren darf.
Die kann man aber kostenlos nachrüsten. Der Name des Programms fällt mir jetzt gerade nicht ein. Sie ist lediglich ein paar Kilobyte groß und ergänzt eben diese Funktion, wenn man das unbedingt möchte.


----------



## Disneyfreund (31. Juli 2014)

Kubiac schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du aber groben Unfug geschrieben.
> Die Windows Firewall ist eine sehr gute Firewall und blockt zuverlässig alles was man ihr per Regel vorgibt.
> Standardmäßig lässt die Win-Firewall von innen nach außen alles durch. Von außen nach innen blockt es aber erst mal alles.
> So arbeiten Firewalls in Router übrigens auch.
> ...



Ok das wusste ich noch nicht, danke dir
Habe sie immer für viel schlechter gehalten.

Auch nett, dass man das nachrüsten kann.


----------



## Kusanar (1. August 2014)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch das einzige Szenario, wo es (Stand: Heute) Sinn ergibt, einen Virenscanner unter Linux einzusetzen: Verhindern, dass (Windows-)Viren an andere Nutzer verteilt werden.



Gerade deswegen ein SUPER Grund einen AV unter Linux zu verwenden:



> Die  von der EG-Richtlinie zum Datenschutz und vom TMG verlangten  Sicherheitsvorkehrungen sind nach allgemeinem Deliktsrecht als  grundlegende Sicherheitsstandards im Sinne von Verkehrspflichten von den  Betreibern von Rechnern im Netz zu beachten. Das TMG schließt  weitergehende zivilrechtliche Ansprüche nicht aus; vielmehr können die  datenschutzrechtliche Vorgaben des TMG gegebenenfalls sogar als  Schutzgesetze nach § 823 II BGB vom Betroffenen zur Stützung von  Schadensersatzansprüchen herangezogen werden.



Solltest du also wider deinem Wissen einen Virus per Mail, Dropbox, etc. weiterleiten und sich dein Empfänger dazu entscheiden, dir die Kosten für die Beseitigung des Viren- oder Trojanerbefalls aufzudrücken, sitzt du definitiv am kürzeren Ast...
..bist du zufällig noch im IT-Bereich tätig, kannst du schon mal dein Bankkonto räumen. Da wirst du vor Gericht nach allen Regeln der Kunst zerlegt wenn du zugibst dass du keinen AV installiert hast.




VikingGe schrieb:


> Die größten Gefahren gehen auf nem Linux-System eher von falsch konfigurierten Servern, Sicherheitslücken in Servern oder direkt von Sicherheitslücken im Kernel aus.



Ebenso Stand:Heute??? Wer kann dir garantieren dass das Morgen oder Übermorgen immer noch so ist?

Gerade in einer Zeit, in der vielen Windows-XP-Usern ein Linux, Ubuntu oder was auch immer untergeschoben wird, macht ein Virenscanner mehr und mehr Sinn. Glaubst du echt dass jemand, der sich schon in XP schwer getan hat einen Drucker ohne Assistent über Treiberdateien zu installieren, es tatsächlich schafft sein Linux einem Hardening-Prozess zu unterziehen und die Firewall entsprechend zu konfigurieren?

Fakt ist nun mal: Auch Linux ist nicht zu 100% vor einem Virenbefall gefeit.


----------



## Jimini (1. August 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Gerade in einer Zeit, in der vielen Windows-XP-Usern ein Linux, Ubuntu oder was auch immer untergeschoben wird, macht ein Virenscanner mehr und mehr Sinn. Glaubst du echt dass jemand, der sich schon in XP schwer getan hat einen Drucker ohne Assistent über Treiberdateien zu installieren, es tatsächlich schafft sein Linux einem Hardening-Prozess zu unterziehen und die Firewall entsprechend zu konfigurieren?


Ich behaupte mal, dass sich die Absicherung von Linux und Windows in puncto Anforderungen nicht so dramatisch unterscheidet. Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt nicht weiß, ob es möglich ist, unter Windows einzelne Prozesse in Jails bzw Chroots laufen zu lassen. Aber abgesehen von der Umsetzbarkeit ist es generell so, dass die Absicherung von IT-Systemen komplex und deren Nutzung vergleichsweise unbequem ist.


> Fakt ist nun mal: Auch Linux ist nicht zu 100% vor einem Virenbefall gefeit.


 Wer sowas behauptet, hätte auch keine Ahnung - kein Betriebssystem ist sicher, selbst ein ideal konfiguriertes SELinux-System mit minimalen Benutzerrechten nicht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gamer090 (1. August 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> Wer sowas behauptet, hätte auch keine Ahnung - kein Betriebssystem ist sicher, selbst ein ideal konfiguriertes SELinux-System mit minimalen Benutzerrechten nicht.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Wie sieht es den mit einem OS das nur auf Disc läuft und keinen Zugriff auf die HDD hat bzw keine braucht?
Würde da das Risiko minimiert oder würde ein AV, jedenfalls dem Artikel nach, den ganzen Schutz aushebeln und es, falls HDD vorhanden, ermöglichen überhaupt auf die HDD zuzugreifen?


----------



## Jimini (1. August 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es den mit einem OS das nur auf Disc läuft und keinen Zugriff auf die HDD hat bzw keine braucht?
> Würde da das Risiko minimiert oder würde ein AV, jedenfalls dem Artikel nach, den ganzen Schutz aushebeln und es, falls HDD vorhanden, ermöglichen überhaupt auf die HDD zuzugreifen?


Es gibt Viren, die sich in die Firmware oder das BIOS schreiben. Eine solche Malware würde dann jeden Reboot überstehen können.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gamer090 (2. August 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> Es gibt Viren, die sich in die Firmware oder das BIOS schreiben. Eine solche Malware würde dann jeden Reboot überstehen können.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Und ein BIOS-AV wird es wohl nie geben, oder gibt es den schon? Wäre erst dann eine "100%" Sicherheit sein.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (2. August 2014)

Für mich steht schon lange schon fest, daß av Programme unsinnig sind, solange man selber ein bisschen darauf achtet, wie man sich online verhält.

Ich bin viel online unterwegs, das einzige was mich noch stört sind ausländische Spam emails.


( da gabs ausserdem schon mal was zu dem thema ....fällt mir gerade ein. von mir erstellt und gerade mal 20 monate her 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...heit/253733-virenschutz-noetig-meinungen.html )


----------



## Jimini (2. August 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und ein BIOS-AV wird es wohl nie geben, oder gibt es den schon? Wäre erst dann eine "100%" Sicherheit sein.


 Meines Wissens gibt es sowas nicht - dazu gibt es viel zu viele BIOS-Versionen. Sicherheit könnte man beispielsweise durch einen Jumper schaffen, mit welchem zwischen einem "nur lesbar"- und einem "beschreibbar"-Modus hin- und herwechseln könnte. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Knogle (4. August 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> Meines Wissens gibt es sowas nicht - dazu gibt es viel zu viele BIOS-Versionen. Sicherheit könnte man beispielsweise durch einen Jumper schaffen, mit welchem zwischen einem "nur lesbar"- und einem "beschreibbar"-Modus hin- und herwechseln könnte.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Glaub mir , das kriegste auch hin 

BIOS lesen / schreiben brauchste nur Adminrechte , dann gehts auch unter Windoof


----------



## blazin255 (4. August 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und ein BIOS-AV wird es wohl nie geben, oder gibt es den schon? Wäre erst dann eine "100%" Sicherheit sein.


 
Gibt es nicht es gibt keine Viren die sich in das Bios einnisten.
Leute die schonmal in underground programmier Sektionen war wissen das.
Ein AV ist nutzlos es gibt soviele wege diesen zu umgehen, die meisten heutzutage lassen den AV simulieren als würde er weiter laufen dabei tut er es nicht


----------



## Jimini (4. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Glaub mir , das kriegste auch hin
> BIOS lesen / schreiben brauchste nur Adminrechte , dann gehts auch unter Windoof


 Genau deswegen müsste man das ja über einen Jumper realisieren, denn einen solchen kann man nicht mal eben per Software versetzen 


blazin255 schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht es gibt keine Viren die sich in das Bios einnisten.


 Doch:
1998: Virus attackiert Flash-BIOS | heise online
2009: Wieder einmal: Rootkit im PC-BIOS | heise Security
2011: Die Rückkehr des BIOS-Trojaners | heise Security
...und natürlich die ominöse Malware "BadBIOS", wobei es dafür bislang meines Wissens keine eindeutigen Belege gibt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Knogle (4. August 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> Genau deswegen müsste man das ja über einen Jumper realisieren, denn einen solchen kann man nicht mal eben per Software versetzen
> 
> Doch:
> 1998: Virus attackiert Flash-BIOS | heise online
> ...


 Wird halt nicht so einfach fuer das Virus aufgrund der BIOS Checksumme

Also kann er das BIOS eigentlich nur kaputt machen


----------



## Jimini (4. August 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Wird halt nicht so einfach fuer das Virus aufgrund der BIOS Checksumme
> Also kann er das BIOS eigentlich nur kaputt machen


 Ja sicher, das sind schon sehr spezielle Szenarien. Aber wenn man es drauf anlegt, kann man jedes System irgendwie infizieren. Auch wenn das gerade natürlich schon sehr abgefahrene Gedankenspiele sind.

MfG Jimini


----------



## blazin255 (4. August 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> Genau deswegen müsste man das ja über einen Jumper realisieren, denn einen solchen kann man nicht mal eben per Software versetzen
> 
> Doch:
> 1998: Virus attackiert Flash-BIOS | heise online
> ...


 
Ist schon sehr lange her das ich mich damit beschäftigt habe, so habe ich Programmiersprache C++ gelernt.Kenne auch einige Tricks aber Biosinfektionen wurden immer gemieden warum das so war weiss ich nicht.(Deswegen die aussage vorhin es gibt keine Bios-Viren)

Ich weiss nur das ich nach meiner Erfahrung die ich gemacht habe nie wieder ein AV installiert habe ein richtiger Nerd wie ich merkt ob alles korrekt am PC ist oder nicht.
Ich finde ein AV verlangsamt nur das System unnötig und nervt wirklich mit der frage:"Bist du sicher ? Ganz Ganz sicher ? " in  der heutigen Zeit möge so ein AV programm vielleicht nicht mehr so viel Leistung fressen aber sinnlos ist die Software total.

Meistens fange ich mir was ein wenn meine Frau am PC war, diese Probleme löse ich dann alle Manuell.
PS:Ich mache Onlinebanking mein Konto ist immer noch im +.

Selbst wenn eine Laie am PC sitzt hilft ein AV sehr selten, ich finde es gut das die Regierung selber mal laut ausspricht das die dinger sinnlos sind. Ich finde es ist einfach rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Mann muss halt darauf achten wo man drauf klickt viele klicken einfach rum und ärgern sich dann.

Der Vater meiner Frau hatte mal diesen einen Virus wo man nicht ins Windows kann sondern sich nen Fenster öffnet wo man Zahlen muss weil es ja keine "echte Kopie von Windows sei" (BKA Virus)
Er hat gezahlt so einem hilft auch ein Antiviren Programm nicht mehr.(Heute ist er auf einem bisschen besserem stand).


Der selbe Scheiss mit den Anwalts-Emails, die Leute zahlen einfach.

"Herr XXX Sie haben ihre Rechnung nicht bezahlt für den Chickenburger für 900 euro bitte schicken sie uns das Geld mit einer Paysafecard innerhalb von 20 Minuten"

Tja da muss man sich wieder Fragen ob diese Leute überhaupt einen Pc besitzen dürfen.
-Ich mein die wissen ja noch nicht einmal was die gekauft haben (oder grade einkaufen)
-Oder Zahlen aus Angst.
Ich besitze 2 Mail adressen auf der einen habe ich nur solche emails 

Edit: Gesunder Menschenverstand ist hier das Stichwort.


----------



## Jimini (4. August 2014)

blazin255 schrieb:


> Biosinfektionen wurden immer gemieden warum das so war weiss ich nicht.


Es gibt einfach zu viele mögliche Kombinationen aus verbauten Geräten und verschiedenen BIOS-Versionen. Da lohnen sich nur gezielte Angriffe, aber nichts, was breitbandig und automatisiert ablaufen soll.


> ein richtiger Nerd wie ich merkt ob alles korrekt am PC ist oder nicht.


 Ein System "nach Gefühl" zu administrieren würde ich persönlich mir nicht zutrauen - ähnlich das Säubern eines Windows-Systems. Wobei ich auch dazu sagen muss, dass ich seit 4 oder 5 Jahren Windows nur noch im Büro und in Ausnahmesituationen zuhause (in einer VM) nutze. Zumindest die Logs meiner Server überwache ich sehr genau und bekomme etwa fehlgeschlagene Loginversuche sofort mit. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## -Shorty- (4. August 2014)

Brain.exe bedeutet nicht alles ohne AV Programme zu machen, sondern an der richtigen Stelle das Hirn zu aktivieren. Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus.

Ob man bei halbwegs aktuellen Systemen einen Virenbefall spürt wage ich stark zu bezweifeln, außer diverse Bitcoin Miner, die sind zu auffällig.


----------



## Knogle (4. August 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach zu viele mögliche Kombinationen aus verbauten Geräten und verschiedenen BIOS-Versionen. Da lohnen sich nur gezielte Angriffe, aber nichts, was breitbandig und automatisiert ablaufen soll.
> 
> Ein System "nach Gefühl" zu administrieren würde ich persönlich mir nicht zutrauen - ähnlich das Säubern eines Windows-Systems. Wobei ich auch dazu sagen muss, dass ich seit 4 oder 5 Jahren Windows nur noch im Büro und in Ausnahmesituationen zuhause (in einer VM) nutze. Zumindest die Logs meiner Server überwache ich sehr genau und bekomme etwa fehlgeschlagene Loginversuche sofort mit.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Naja so komplex duerfte das nicht sein

Bei AMI und AWARD funktioniert das ueber die selben I/O Ports und das Tool Universal BIOS Backup Toolkit v2.0 kann auch jedes BIOS auslesen , koennte deshalb auch theoretisch jedes BIOS beschreiben


----------



## blazin255 (4. August 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach zu viele mögliche Kombinationen aus verbauten Geräten und verschiedenen BIOS-Versionen. Da lohnen sich nur gezielte Angriffe, aber nichts, was breitbandig und automatisiert ablaufen soll.
> 
> Ein System "nach Gefühl" zu administrieren würde ich persönlich mir nicht zutrauen - ähnlich das Säubern eines Windows-Systems. Wobei ich auch dazu sagen muss, dass ich seit 4 oder 5 Jahren Windows nur noch im Büro und in Ausnahmesituationen zuhause (in einer VM) nutze. Zumindest die Logs meiner Server überwache ich sehr genau und bekomme etwa fehlgeschlagene Loginversuche sofort mit.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Ich tue es nicht nach Gefühl , der Taskmanager ist mein bester Freund der wird Täglich Kontrolliert.(Ich mache das seit Jahren so und hatte nie Probleme, aber ich bin auch damit aufgewachsen vielleicht liegt es daran)

Ich habe mir auch angeeignet Plugins für den Browser vom Hersteller runterzuladen anstatt auf :"Plugin in jetzt installieren" zu klicken das machen auch viele obwohl es Schadsoftware ist.
Bei mir ist das halt alles Automatisiert . Anders kann ich das nicht sagen, ich würde jedoch bekannten und Freunden von mir immer ein AV drauf machen, halt nur mit dem gewissen das es sowieso nix bringt.
Manche Leute denken halt ein AV is unbesiegbar.





-Shorty- schrieb:


> Brain.exe bedeutet nicht alles ohne AV Programme zu machen, sondern an der richtigen Stelle das Hirn zu aktivieren. Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus.
> 
> Ob man bei halbwegs aktuellen Systemen einen Virenbefall spürt wage ich stark zu bezweifeln, außer diverse Bitcoin Miner, die sind zu auffällig.


 
Ich wollte niemandem empfehlen ohne AV ein System zu führen, ich bin auch schon ein paar mal auf die Schnauze gefallen aber seit 3,5 Jahren ist alles Tutti.


Edit: Außerdem hätten die Leute auf ihren PCs auch keine Viren wenn Sie wirklich heilige super Loyale käufer wären


----------



## Jimini (4. August 2014)

blazin255 schrieb:


> Ich tue es nicht nach Gefühl , der Taskmanager ist mein bester Freund der wird Täglich Kontrolliert.


 Ich kontrolliere zwar auch regelmäßig meine Prozesse, aber es gehört heutzutage doch beinahre schon zum guten Ton unter Malwareschreibern, verdächtige Prozesse zu verstecken bzw. den Kernel so zu manipulieren, dass beispielsweise auch bestimmter Traffic nicht mehr / nur noch sehr schwer entdeckt werden kann. Wobei ich auch hier wieder sagen muss, dass ich vom Prozess-Handling unter Windows zu wenig Ahnung habe, um es auch nur ansatzweise beurteilen zu können.

Ein Klassiker unter unixoiden Betriebssystemen ist, dass man erstmal temporär an Rootrechte gelangt und dann ein paar Binaries austauscht, welche dann bestimmte Dateien / Prozesse / offene Ports etc. nicht mehr anzeigen. Im Anschluss lädt man beispielsweise ein Kernelmodul und hat somit das System dauerhaft unter seiner Kontrolle.
Unter Windows wird heutzutage wahrscheinlich mehr mit Pufferüberläufen gearbeitet, würde ich mal blind vermuten.

MfG Jimini


----------



## -Shorty- (4. August 2014)

@blazin255: Wahrer Edit. 

Wollt das vorher mal erwähnen, weils gefühlt nur immer 2Extreme zu geben scheint.


----------



## blazin255 (5. August 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> @blazin255: Wahrer Edit.
> 
> Wollt das vorher mal erwähnen, weils gefühlt nur immer 2Extreme zu geben scheint.


Richtig. Und ich kenne halt beide Seiten und viele Leute die ehrlich einkaufen und viele die mich sehr oft Anrufen weil aufeinmal Fenster mit irgendwlechen Texten erscheinen.
(Das beste was ich je gesehen haben war ein JigSaw Virus:"Wollen wir ein Spiel spielen?") 
Hat man alle fragen beantwortet und zwar richtig ist nix geschehen aber wehe eine war Falsch dann gabs nen Neustart und das Fenster ging immer wieder und immer wieder auf man konnte nur die Fragen beantworten und den Taskmanager öffnen . 




Jimini schrieb:


> Ich kontrolliere zwar auch regelmäßig meine Prozesse, aber es gehört heutzutage doch beinahre schon zum guten Ton unter Malwareschreibern, verdächtige Prozesse zu verstecken bzw. den Kernel so zu manipulieren, dass beispielsweise auch bestimmter Traffic nicht mehr / nur noch sehr schwer entdeckt werden kann. Wobei ich auch hier wieder sagen muss, dass ich vom Prozess-Handling unter Windows zu wenig Ahnung habe, um es auch nur ansatzweise beurteilen zu können.
> 
> Ein Klassiker unter unixoiden Betriebssystemen ist, dass man erstmal temporär an Rootrechte gelangt und dann ein paar Binaries austauscht, welche dann bestimmte Dateien / Prozesse / offene Ports etc. nicht mehr anzeigen. Im Anschluss lädt man beispielsweise ein Kernelmodul und hat somit das System dauerhaft unter seiner Kontrolle.
> Unter Windows wird heutzutage wahrscheinlich mehr mit Pufferüberläufen gearbeitet, würde ich mal blind vermuten.
> ...


 
-Das Verstecken ist schwer wenn man jemanden infiziert der sich schon mal damit beschäftigt hat. 
Der meist verwendeten Name war damals z.b svchost.exe. (Ist heute bestimmt immer noch in)
Ich Finde Trojaner nicht so schlimm wie Würmer, denn Würmer werden zwar schnell erkannt aber Multiplizieren sich häufig von alleine und gehen in sämtliche Verzeichnisse über die sind richtig nervig.

-Ja Windows arbeitet viel mit Pufferüberläufen.


Wie gesagt wenn man brav ist brauch man kein AV das heisst:
Keine Movieseiten (Auch die für die Erwachsenen nicht)
Keine Illegale Musik.
Keine Illegalen Spieledownloads.


PS:Gute Nacht morgen ruft die Arbeit wieder


----------



## riedochs (5. August 2014)

Ganz unsinnig sind Virenscanner nicht, allerdings sollte das man nicht Allheilmittel sehen. Ich habe das bei meiner Cousine erlebt: Die hatte bei der URL 2 Buchstaben vertauscht und schon war es passiert. Da half nur noch neu installieren.


----------



## Fear-None (5. August 2014)

blazin255 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wenn man brav ist brauch man kein AV das heisst:
> Keine Movieseiten (Auch die für die Erwachsenen nicht)
> Keine Illegale Musik.
> Keine Illegalen Spieledownloads.


 
Es gibt auch genug "seriöse" Seiten die, für Laien nicht ersichtlich, Müll anbieten.
Und sei es auch nur ein "Registry Cleaner".

Ich persönlich halte nichts von AV-Software, weil man damit ein Stück Kontrolle seines Betriebssystems abgibt.
Wer weiß was die Software im Hintergrund so treibt.
Wenn ich zu Testzwecken Windows nutze und mich dort mit verschiedenen Programmen beschäftige, dann installiere ich mit Sicherheit kein AV-Programm.
Avast z.b scannt Prozesse und analysiert ob, nach Avast's Meinung, alles in Ordnung ist.
Das ist gut und schön das nach Avast's Meinung alles in Ordnung ist, aber auf diese Meinung pfeife ich.
Es gehört zum guten Ton in Malware einzuplanen, dass AV-Scanner aktiv sind, ergo bringt das in meinen Augen nichts als die Einschränkung eigener Rechte.
In vielen AV-Programmen ist eine Firewall integriert, was sich früher oder später mit der Windows-Firewall beißt.
Wenn ein Laie dann noch eine Software-Firewall installiert (z.b ZoneAlarm), na dann Gute Nacht...

Optimal wäre imo als Haupt-OS eine Linux-Distribution zu nutzen und auf seperater, zweiter Festplatte Windows, nur mit nötigen Clients + deren Downloads zum spielen. (Steam etc.)


----------



## SnugglezNRW (5. August 2014)

ich nutze seit über 6 Jahren bereits keinerlei AV Software mehr und mir ist nie was schlimmes passiert.
99% der Systemsicherheit gehen vom Benutzer aus. Der restliche 1% würde warscheinlich auch nicht von nem AV Tool wett gemacht werden.
Ich arbeite und spiele grundsätzlich nur in virtuellen Maschinen. Daten werden extern gelagert.
Wenn mal was passieren sollte, drücke ich einfach ein kleinen knöpfen, der snapshot wird geladen, und alles ist wieder gut.

Fahr mit der Strategie jetzt seit Jahren ziemlich gut. Und sehe auch keinen Grund diese zu ändern.


----------



## coolAid (5. August 2014)

Es kommt halt doch sehr drauf an wer vor dem PC sitzt, und wie das Nutzungsverhalten aussieht.
Niemals würde ich einem völlig unbedarftem User empfehlen ohne AV Programm zu surfen. Da fehlt einfach teilweiße völlig die Wahrnehmung was seriös ist und was nicht, und wo man hin klicken sollte und wo nicht. Was ich persönlich machen würde ist was anderes, aber für die breite Masse ist das sicher keine gute Empfehlung. Gerade weil der "Standard Nutzer" eben nicht in verschiedenen VMs arbeitet, auf Linux arbeitet, etc...
Und es wurde ja schon geschrieben, und hat mit eben dieser Wahrnehmung (oder wie auch immer man das besser nennen sollte) zu tun, wenn man auf den entsprechenden Seiten unterwegs ist, sollte man natürlich nicht ohne AV unterwegs sein.

Es stimmt zwar sicher, dass es Viren/Trojaner/whatever gibt die genau die Lücken die sich durch AV Programme auf tun nutzen, aber es gibt garantiert mehr von der Sorte "0815" gegen die eine vernünftige AV Lösung hilft.


----------



## Jimini (5. August 2014)

blazin255 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wenn man brav ist brauch man kein AV das heisst:
> Keine Movieseiten (Auch die für die Erwachsenen nicht)
> Keine Illegale Musik.
> Keine Illegalen Spieledownloads.


 Leider kommt es immer mal wieder dazu, dass auch seriöse Seiten über infizierte Adserver Drive-by-Downloads raushauen. Das hatten wir vor einiger Zeit hier auf pcgameshardware.de und auf der offiziellen MySQL-Seite.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Zeus18 (5. August 2014)

Also ich glaube damit sind überwiegend die kostenlosen Scanner gemeint, denn ich zumindest komme mit meinem Vollscanner komplett klar hat zwar was gekostet, aber nichts ist unsicher. Da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Kusanar (5. August 2014)

blazin255 schrieb:


> Ich tue es nicht nach Gefühl , der Taskmanager ist mein bester Freund der wird Täglich Kontrolliert.(Ich mache das seit Jahren so und hatte nie Probleme, aber ich bin auch damit aufgewachsen vielleicht liegt es daran)



How can i Hide my c# application from taskmanager processtab? - Stack Overflow

Google anwerfen und Suchen, mein junger Padawan. Da gibt es noch massig mehr an solchen Seiten. Eine Software vor dem Taskmanager zu verstecken ist kein Hexenwerk.




blazin255 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch angeeignet Plugins für den Browser vom Hersteller runterzuladen anstatt auf :"Plugin in jetzt installieren" zu klicken das machen auch viele obwohl es Schadsoftware ist.



Das Stichwort "Drive-By-Downloads" ist jetzt schon mehrfach gefallen. Und auch wenn kein Drive-By vorhanden ist, so kannst du ohne CRC-Checksums trotzdem nicht überprüfen ob das, was du dir heruntergeladen ist, nicht vielleicht schon am Server durch Schadsoftware ersetzt wurde.




blazin255 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das halt alles Automatisiert . Anders kann ich das nicht sagen, ich würde jedoch bekannten und Freunden von mir immer ein AV drauf machen, halt nur mit dem gewissen das es sowieso nix bringt.



Warum installierst du dann überhaupt einen? Gründe?




blazin255 schrieb:


> Manche Leute denken halt ein AV is unbesiegbar.



Hab ich nie behauptet. Würde ich auch nicht. Jede Software hat ihre Fehler.




blazin255 schrieb:


> Ich wollte niemandem empfehlen ohne AV ein System zu führen, ich bin auch schon ein paar mal auf die Schnauze gefallen aber seit 3,5 Jahren ist alles Tutti.



Nochmal: Welche Gründe hast du dafür dass du keinem einen Antivirus empfehlen würdest? Und dann aber deinen Bekannten trotzdem einen installierst, obwohl DU das "Gewissen" hast dass sie nichts bringt? 




blazin255 schrieb:


> Edit: Außerdem hätten die Leute auf ihren PCs auch keine Viren wenn Sie wirklich heilige super Loyale käufer wären


 
Ich sag jetzt dazu nichts mehr ausser


----------



## Gohrbi (5. August 2014)

Wenn mir ein Virenscanner 2 Möglichkeiten mehr auf dem PC schafft, wo Lücken sein KÖNNEN, dann ist mir das lieber,
als ohne und 789 Viren auf dem PC. Soll der Verfasser des Artikels einfach mal 3 Tage ohne AV im Netz unterwegs sein.
Könnte wetten, dass er sein System schleunigst komplett neu macht und dann mit AV.


----------



## Jimini (5. August 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Soll der Verfasser des Artikels einfach mal 3 Tage ohne AV im Netz unterwegs sein.
> Könnte wetten, dass er sein System schleunigst komplett neu macht und dann mit AV.


 Meinst du mich? Mein Desktop-PC nutzt keinen Virenscanner. Zwar läuft ClamAV auf meinem Mailserver und meinem Fileserver, aber nur deswegen, um eingehende Mails zu scannen bzw. die Netzfreigaben einmal wöchentlich auf Schadsoftware zu untersuchen. Einen Wächter oder sowas nutze ich nicht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gohrbi (5. August 2014)

... nein ich dachte an die IT-Experten .... aber ohne Virenprogramm ins Internet? Ich hatte ohne das System komplett geschrottet. Funde gingen in die Hunderte.


----------



## HansVader (6. August 2014)

Das Systeme mit Antivirenprogrammen noch einfacher anzugreifen sind ist nichts neues, aber weil ich gerade zu faul bin um detaillierteres zu tippen solltet ihr euch dieses Video ansehen: Das beste Antivirus-Programm - YouTube

EDIT: Sehe gerade dass das Video bereits gepostet wurde


----------



## Fear-None (6. August 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> aber ohne Virenprogramm ins Internet? Ich hatte ohne das System komplett geschrottet. Funde gingen in die Hunderte.


 
Der Fehler liegt dann eindeutig am User. 
Ich nutze aktuell kein AV-Programm und werde in Zukunft auch keins nutzen.
Bis jetzt noch nie auch nur ein Stück Schadsoftware auf dem Rechner gehabt.
Und das obwohl ich noch nie ein loyaler Käufer war...badum tss.


----------



## blazin255 (6. August 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> How can i Hide my c# application from taskmanager processtab? - Stack Overflow
> 
> Google anwerfen und Suchen, mein junger Padawan. Da gibt es noch massig mehr an solchen Seiten. Eine Software vor dem Taskmanager zu verstecken ist kein Hexenwerk.
> 
> ...


 
Du suchst nur ausreden.
Warum ich meinen Bekannten einen Antivirenscanner geben würde ? Die Menschen die sich in dieser"Hacker Scene" bewegen sind 90% Kinder die sich ein RAT  besorgen, ein RAT ohne Verschlüsselung wird sofort erkannt deswegen würde ich meinen bekannten sowas geben.(Die meisten Public RAT sind eh für den POPO da muss man selber Hand an legen und das kostet sehr viel Zeit)

Du hast garkeine ahnung was Drive-BY-Download ist dieser mist ist schon veraltet bis zum geht nicht mehr und wenn man mal Java-Script deaktivieren würde was man sowieso nicht braucht, dann gäbe es auch kein Drive-BY shit.(Außerdem muss man die meisten Drive-BYs auch noch vorher Akzepptieren die meisten aber nicht alle! Zudem muss man diese auch ausführen  )

Wenn du dich nur so halb gut auskennen würdest mit den sachen wie mit deinem Mundwerk, würdest du nicht so ein Schwachsinn schreiben.
(Wie oft musste ich PCs von diesen verkackten Jdownloadern befreien, Ja schüttel dein Kopf wofür braucht man den nen Container-loader ? Ja genau die frage beantwortet sich selber.)


Außerdem warum kommst du die hier her und versuchst jemanden zu provozieren ? In dem fall mich, wenn dir meine Beiträge nicht gefallen lass sie doch links liegen.
Ich habe dir jetzt einige gründe genannt wenn dir das immer noch nicht passt geh selber in die Foren dafür und lern was.
(Ich habe seit einigen Jahren nix mehr damit zu tun aber was damals so war ist heute auch noch so, auch wenn manche denken es würde sich was verändern. Es verändert sich garnichts außer das sie sich was neues einfallen lassen was dann auch wiederum nicht lange hält,weil versucht wird damit Geld zu machen.)


@Ghorbi
Tja ich habe kein AV seit März besitze ich neue Hardware und raate mal.
-Paypal konto +
-Girokonto mit Onlinebanking ??? NA ?? NA?? Türlich im +
-PCGH Forum account??? Hmm keine veränderung.

Wie ich schonmal erwähnt habe es liegt am Nutzer selber wenn auf einmal nichts mehr geht, wenn man sich was einfängt. 

Nicht das WorldWideWeb ist schuld oder die Hardware sondern das Individiuum das davor sitzt.


ps:@Kusanar wenn du Englisch könntest, könntest du herraus lesen was da in dem Link steht den du versucht hast mir auf zu drücken.
Außerdem ist das Thema und die Fragen dort echt Peinlich sowas öffentlich zu fragen....Soll der sich nen Buch kaufen und lernen.






HansVader schrieb:


> Das Systeme mit Antivirenprogrammen noch einfacher anzugreifen sind ist nichts neues, aber weil ich gerade zu faul bin um detaillierteres zu tippen solltet ihr euch dieses Video ansehen: Das beste Antivirus-Programm - YouTube
> 
> EDIT: Sehe gerade das das Video bereits gepostet wurde


 
Semper Video ist einer der besten die ich kenne und hat sehr viele gute Tipps ist sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Fear-None (6. August 2014)

blazin255 schrieb:


> Warum ich meinen Bekannten einen Antivirenscanner geben würde ? Die Menschen die sich in dieser"Hacker Scene" bewegen sind 90% Kinder die sich ein RAT  besorgen, ein RAT ohne Verschlüsselung wird sofort erkannt deswegen würde ich meinen bekannten sowas geben.(Die meisten Public RAT sind eh für den POPO da muss man selber Hand an legen und das kostet sehr viel Zeit)


 
Das sind keine Hacker und erst recht sind diese Menschen nicht in der Szene.
Das sind  Leute die behaupten sie wären "Hacker" weil sie Ubuntu installieren können...
Für solche Menschen habe ich nichts übrig, außer sie eines besseren zu belehren.
Und dann ist das Geheule groß, weil der Computer kaputt ist...


----------



## Jimini (6. August 2014)

Bitte lasst uns doch sachlich und beim Thema bleiben - persönliche Angriffe bringen hier keinem was. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## blazin255 (6. August 2014)

Fear-None schrieb:


> Das sind keine Hacker und erst recht sind diese Menschen nicht in der Szene.
> Das sind  Leute die behaupten sie wären "Hacker" weil sie Ubuntu installieren können...
> Für solche Menschen habe ich nichts übrig, außer sie eines besseren zu belehren.
> Und dann ist das Geheule groß, weil der Computer kaputt ist...


 
Sind sie auch nicht  . Das ist aber genau das als was sie sich bezeichnen und die Medien auch....
-Für mich ist ein Hacker jemand der einen Code zerlegt den man Üblicherweise nicht Zerlegen kann.
-Jemand der Lücken findet wo keine sein sollten und sie auch beheben kann.
-Jemand der Herrausforderung sucht.

Ich mein son Trojaner ist ja keine Herrausforderung...stimme ich 110% zu.


----------



## Jimini (7. August 2014)

blazin255 schrieb:


> Du hast garkeine ahnung was Drive-BY-Download ist dieser mist ist schon veraltet bis zum geht nicht mehr und wenn man mal Java-Script deaktivieren würde was man sowieso nicht braucht, dann gäbe es auch kein Drive-BY shit.(Außerdem muss man die meisten Drive-BYs auch noch vorher Akzepptieren die meisten aber nicht alle! Zudem muss man diese auch ausführen  )


 Passend hierzu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...ive-download-ins-tor-netzwek.html#post6677675
Drive-by-Downloads muss man in der Regel übrigens _nicht_ anklicken oder herunterladen - der Charakter dieses Angriffsweges ist ja eben, dass die nur über das Aufrufen einer Seite auf den Rechner gelangen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Kusanar (7. August 2014)

blazin255 schrieb:


> Du suchst nur ausreden.



Bitte... WAS??? Ich und viele andere hier haben dir Gründe gegeben, warum es an und für sich gut ist einen AV zu installieren, und keine Ausreden...




blazin255 schrieb:


> Warum ich meinen Bekannten einen Antivirenscanner geben würde ? Die Menschen die sich in dieser"Hacker Scene" bewegen sind 90% Kinder die sich ein RAT  besorgen...



Hast du zu 90% "Hacker" in deiner Bekanntschaft???  Also die meisten Kandidaten, die bei mir fast jede Woche auf Arbeit mit einer verseuchten Windows-Krücke aufschlagen, zählen da sicher nicht dazu. Sind zu 75% Hausfrauen oder 0815-User, die von solchen Dingen wie "jDownloader" und "RATs" noch nie in ihrem Leben gehört haben. Es sind eben immer wieder solche Leute die auf lustige Popups im Browser á la "Ihr Virenscanner ist veraltet, klicken sie hier..." reagieren oder fleißig Anhänge aus ZIP-Dateien starten, die ihnen völlig Unbekannte per Mail schicken. 90% davon sehe ich nach einer kurzen Unterhaltung unter 4 Augen (Update brain.exe) und der Installation eines aktuellen AV nie wieder  Die restlichen 10% sind einfach beratungsresistent.




blazin255 schrieb:


> Außerdem warum kommst du die hier her und versuchst jemanden zu provozieren ? In dem fall mich, wenn dir meine Beiträge nicht gefallen lass sie doch links liegen.



Bitte jetzt aber mal den Ball gaaaaaanz flach halten:



blazin255 schrieb:


> *Du hast garkeine ahnung* was Drive-BY-Download  ist dieser mist ist schon veraltet bis zum geht nicht mehr ...





blazin255 schrieb:


> *Wenn du dich nur so halb gut auskennen würdest  mit den sachen wie mit deinem Mundwerk, würdest du nicht so ein  Schwachsinn schreiben.*





blazin255 schrieb:


> *ps:@Kusanar wenn du Englisch könntest...*



Ausser dass ich dich als "jungen Padawan" betitelt habe, finde ich in meinem kompletten Post NICHTS was man halbwegs und mit allen Hühneraugen zudrücken als Beleidigung sehen könnte. Wenn du jetzt tatsächlich wegen dem Padawan so eingeschnappt bist dann melde dich doch bitte deswegen bei der Moderation anstatt dich hier an Beschimpfungen gegen mich zu üben.
Und wenn ich es richtig bemerkt habe ist das hier ein OFFIZIELLES Forum in dem sich jeder registrieren kann wer will und auch jeder auf jeden Post antworten kann, wenn er Lust dazu hat. Wenn mir dein Beitrag also nicht gefallen hat, hab ich jedes Recht dazu darauf zu antworten, solange ich nicht beleidigend werde.




blazin255 schrieb:


> Ich habe dir jetzt einige gründe genannt wenn dir das immer noch nicht passt geh selber in die Foren dafür und lern was.



Ausser Beschimpfungen deinerseits kann ich keinerlei Gründe gegen die Installation eines AV erkennen, die du deiner Meinung nach geliefert hast.


----------



## blazin255 (10. August 2014)

War ein ziemlich Offensiver-Beitrag .

Wie gesagt keine Javascript kein Drive-BY.
Deswegen hast du auch einen Offensiven-Beitrag von mir gekriegt 

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat bringt der AV trotzdem nix.(Selbst wenn man sie hat ist es sinnlos)
Ist Müll bleibt Müll. Die einfachen Trojaner kann ein AV vielleicht außer Gefecht setzen aber ein richtigen Trojaner? NE da hilft der AV eher dem Virus.

PS:Ich muss mich bei niemandem beschweren 
Was soll ich sagen kann mich auch nicht beschweren wenn mein Konto aufeinmal -500 ist von den +2500 wenn ich mir was einfange.
Wird aber leider nie vorkommen und wenn es vorkommt dann mit purer Absicht um damit  Spielen xD.


EDIT:Niemand hat gesagt das sich in meinem Umfeld solche gestalten rumtreiben ich habe nur erwähnt wie es ist  
Lese dir meine vorherigen Posts durch dann wirst du merken wie C++ gelernt habe, denn ich habe mich mit der Materie auseinander gesetzt.

Die meisten PCs die mir unter die Augen kommen sich auch Hausfrauen PCs oder Irgendwelche Knuddelchat PCs  
Die meisten glauben doch sowas hier:
http://abload.de/image.php?img=hay-day-hack-picture-zwjgx.png
Und sowas Produziere nur Kinder die ihr Rat dann halt damit Verbinden.
Die GUI macht man sich selber in 5 Minuten dafür brauch man keine Ahnung haben, ein Bindungstutorial ? Kein problem Youtube.


Wenn mann sich mit dem Thema auseinander setzen würde, würde man zu dem Schluss kommen das man keinen AV braucht. So einfach ist das und nicht anders.
Die Leute gebrauchen ihren PC nicht sie Missbrauchen ihn.


Edit:Hab das Bild mal bei abload.de Hochgeladen nicht das hier wer herkommt und da auf der Seite müll runterläd von wo ich es habe.


EDIT.2:Worauf ich hinaus will ist gesunder Menschenverstand, mann muss nicht in seiner Email auf :"Sie haben 1 Million gewonnen, öffnen Sie die Zip Datei"
Mal ehrlich wenn man genug Verstand hat weiss man das einem nix geschenkt wird. Um so Älter die Menschen die sich Viren einfangen umso mehr wundert es mich, ich denke sehr sehr oft das da die nötige Intelligenz fehlt. Aber aussprechen würde ich es nie.

Mann kann Naiv sein aber es gibt Leute die wiederholen das dauerhaft^^


----------



## Fear-None (10. August 2014)

> Wenn mann sich mit dem Thema auseinander setzen würde, würde man zu dem Schluss kommen das man keinen AV braucht.


/Sign.

Viele denken auch "Ich habe ein AV-Programm, dann bin ich ja jetzt zu 100% sicher und mir kann nichts passieren".
Und surfen dadurch fahrlässiger als ohne AV-Programm.

Außerdem ist kein AV-Programm, wirklich gar keins!, up 2 date.
Die Malware die täglich neu entwickelt wird, kann überhaupt nicht erfasst werden...

Wie Blazin schon gesagt hat, ein gescripteter Trojaner von besagten SuperHax0rIchKannUbuntuInstallieren-Kids wird erkannt weil die Signaturen bekannt sind.
Aber die richtig guten stubbed Trojaner kommen erst durch Hilfe der AV-Programm-.dll's auf SYS32 Ebene.


----------



## Jimini (11. August 2014)

blazin255 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich wenn man genug Verstand hat weiss man das einem nix geschenkt wird. Um so Älter die Menschen die sich Viren einfangen umso mehr wundert es mich, ich denke sehr sehr oft das da die nötige Intelligenz fehlt. Aber aussprechen würde ich es nie.


Nein, das hat weniger mit Verstand noch mit Intelligenz zu tun als dass da vielmehr ganz ganz niedrige menschliche Züge und Instinkte angesprochen werden. Es gibt was umsonst - und schon schaltet der Kopf aus. Ich denke auch nicht, dass man das am (hohen) Alter festmachen kann - man schaue nur mal auf die Facebookseiten, wo regelmäßig angeblich 2000 Playstations oder iPhones verschenkt werden, weil sie falsch verpackt wurden. 


Fear-None schrieb:


> Aber die richtig guten stubbed Trojaner kommen  erst durch Hilfe der AV-Programm-.dll's auf SYS32 Ebene.


Aus Interesse: hast du dafür eine Quelle?

Nebenbei - mittlerweile  scheint mir die Diskussion ein bisschen in Richtung "wenn man  Ahnung hat, weiß man, dass X" oder "aus Erfahrung in meinem Umfeld weiß  ich, dass Y" abzudriften 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Kusanar (12. August 2014)

blazin255 schrieb:


> Die [meisten] Leute gebrauchen ihren PC nicht sie Missbrauchen ihn.
> 
> ...
> 
> Mann kann Naiv sein aber es gibt Leute die wiederholen das dauerhaft^^


 

Na, wenigstens bei diesen 2 Aussagen sind wir uns mal Grün


----------



## Fear-None (13. August 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> Aus Interesse: hast du dafür eine Quelle?




Ja, das ist mein Job.
Schau dir die Funktionsweise von Handles und Implementationen unter C/C++ an.
Windows ist zu 90% in C geschrieben, die restlichen 10% in Assembler, das betrifft den Kernel und seine Module.

Nehmen wir als Beispiel mal Avast.
Dort kannst du die Steuerung abschalten und musst das nur mit einem einfachen Klick bestätigen.
Ein Klick auf eine Schaltfläche und ein Response der .dll.
Das sind vielleicht 3 Zeilen Code.
Durch das Abschalten scannt Avast nichts mehr, auch nicht seinen eigenen Ordner.
Das Programm hat keinen Selbstschutz, es gleicht die Dateisignaturen nicht ab.
Und da Avast sich standardmäßig in C:\Program Files\Avast installiert, brauchst du nur einen Verweis auf den Pfad zur zu infizierenden Datei schreiben.
Das ist eine Codezeile.
Effektiver währe ein Replacement einer .dll Datei, was auch ohne weiteres möglich ist, da Avast wie gesagt nicht abgleicht.
Im schlimmsten Fall, würde das Programm nicht mehr funktionieren, was für mich als Angreifer kein tragischer Fehler wäre.
Der Replacement-.dll versetze ich noch ein AutoDrop, damit sie sich selbstständig dupliziert.
Vorrangig in den SYS32 Ordner, indem sie sich als Avast Service ausgibt.
Da man unter Windows generell Adminrechte hat, ist es allenfalls eine Bestätigung die ich in die Datei selbst implementieren kann.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

War beruflich ein Jahr testweise ohne Virenschutz unterwegs. Danach mit Desinfect 2014 gescannt und keinen Fund gehabt.
Liegt also auch am Surfverhalten wer mit und ohne kann.


----------



## Eckism (16. August 2014)

Ob Viren/Trojaner und so nen Mist auf den PC einmaschieren hat nichts mit Intelligenz zu tun. Es hat eher mit der Neugier auf dubiose Seiten zu tun.

Ich für meinen Teil benutze seit Jahren kein Antivirenprogramm mehr, weil ich mit Antivirenprogramm nachlässig wurde und überall rumgeklickt hab, und mir dadurch ständig den PC verhunzt hab, trotz Antivirenprogramm.

Wenn ich heute merke, das der PC irgendwas hat, mach ich die SSD platt, stöpsel meine Reserve-SSD mit dem fertigen Windows + dem ganzen Kram den man so braucht dran, kopier das Zeugs rüber und ne Stunde später ist alles wieder schick.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. August 2014)

Hääte hier noch eine 90 Tage testversion zu bieten von ESET Multi device security scanner.

Code: DEA6-FVAT-6PTJ-8DRA-M4F2


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

Das stimmt mit Intelligenz hat es nichts zu tun. Man könnte aber auch ohne Virenschutz und wenn man dann mal neugierig ist kann man auch ne Linux Live CD booten. (z.B. Tails)


----------



## Marques85 (17. August 2014)

Hab den Bitdefender laufen und bin zufrieden


----------

